# Vos "avant-j'croyais"



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Hello les gens :love:
Comment qu'ca va bien d'puis l'temps ? 

Allez zou, sitôt revenu, sitôt nouveau sujet (me semble qu'y en avait un du même acabi mais pas réussi à retrouver)

Suite à un post de naas, je n'ai pu m'empêcher ce commentaire :



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> comme on dit en bas tu cherches la pension toi



le mot "pension" me fera toujours délirer : avant je croyais (quand z'étais tout pitit, encore plus pitit que li frère d'imax ) que se faire mettre en pension c'était se faire réduire en poussière, en poudre, puis placé dans une salière (celà vient certainement du fait que lorsqu'on me menacait de la dite "pension", je nportait mes yeux sur la salière tellement la pension semblait terrifiante !   ). Ceci correspondait tout à fait à la définition que d'aucuns me donnait : "en pension ? Ca craint tu peux rien faire t'es enfermé ! " 
Et puis, allez savoir ca a peut-etre un rapport avec la pension alimentaire mouarf  

Et vi ?Qu'z'avez p'être bien des "avant-j'croyais" ?

[thebig off]


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

Avant, quand j'étais chtite, il y a trèèèèès longtemps, je croyais que si on faisait un noeud dans un cable électrique, le courant ne passait plus !


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

Moi je croyais que les papiers du vieux fax de pôpa passaient vraiment dans les fils


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2004)

moi, je croyais que les modos sur macgé étaient des gens sérieux  

Bon, sérieusement, comme beaucoup je pense:

- le garde des sceaux, je croyais que c'était un pompiste
- la traction avant était pour moi un véhicule révolutionnaire marchant à l'énergie éolienne.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Août 2004)

Avant, je croyais que l'humanité allait disparaitre. Maintenant, j'en suis convaincu, elle doit disparaitre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Euh ! moi, avant (mais c'est tout récent !), je croyais que poster "on est dans la merz" était une bonne idée !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Et moi j'croyais, que "L'an 2000" c'était un gars ...  :mouais: 

quand on me parlait de "l'an 2000"  j'imaginais un monsieur, du coup j'ai pas gagné le concours de dessin de maison de Lande Emile ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Avant je croyais que le zizi y servait qu'a faire pipi :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?
> _Il sert à autre chose ??_
> 
> :affraid:


Tu peux me donner le N° de tel de ta femme par MP, j'ai des questions a lui poser...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Avant de connaitre mon boss je croyais qu'on ne devait prendre que 4 semaines de vacances annuelles, depuis janvier il en est à 13


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant de connaitre mon boss je croyais qu'on ne devait prendre que 4 semaines de vacances annuelles, depuis janvier il en est à 13


Faut dire, ca doit etre épuisant de bosser avec toi


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

*"en un mot comme en 100", * moi petio je croyais que c'etait *"en un mot comme en sang"*, et je comprennait pas cette expression que je trouvais tres con  :rateau: 
c'est vrai que c'est con un un mot comme en sang non ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, ca doit etre épuisant de bosser avec toi


évidement vu que je dois faire son boulot aussi


----------



## JediMac (17 Août 2004)

Quand j'étais pitti, je croyais que j'étais Albator :rose: ! Mais maintenant je sais que je suis Spiderman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais pitti, je croyais que j'étais Albator :rose: !



C'était pas plutôt Jedi qu'en t'étais petit ?


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

quand j'étais pitit, je croyais que lorsqu'on ouvrait la porte des chateaux d'eau, toute l'eau s'en allait...:mouais:  


...en fait, yavait même pas besoin d'ouvrir la porte!


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas plutôt Jedi qu'en t'étais petit ?


_quand j'étais petit,  , j'étais un Jedi...tellement nerveux, que lorsqu'on me criait,  ...ma peau se transformait...en pyrogravure.. ...la lalalalala.....when i was young, i was a jedi......_


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

de mon père:
quand il etait petit, le crieur venait sur la place et criait :

avis a la population:
les gens accouraient et il commençait son dicours, en finissant a la fin par ce que mon père croyait être *et que les cons se le disent* au lieu du "et que l'on se le dise", et il voyait tout le monde partir sur la place et parler aux autres, et ils voyait devant lui la plus grande bande de cons de sa vie      véridique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

-_Tiens, nous sommes en direct de l'athlétisme  _​


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

quand j'étais pitit, je voyais souvent en allemagne, et sur l'autoroute, il y avait toujours des panneaux qui indiquait la direction vers Ausfahrt...je croyais que c'était une ville énorme et qu'on tournait indéfiniment autour...(ausfahrt veut dire sortie...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Le père d'un de mes copains m'avait fait croire que sa voiture pouvait voler grâce à des ailerons


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

avant je croyais que les jeunes filles aupair pratiquaient la chirugie (opérent)


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

Avant je croyais qu'un PC était un mac raté ...


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> -_Tiens, nous sommes en direct de l'athlétisme  _​


_
Finn tu es sur pour le fil la ? oui ? enfin ce que j'en dis hein  _


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

sinon, quand j'ai pris la première fois l'avion, tout pitit, j'ai cru:
- que l'avion trimballait des bombes sous ses ailes;
- qu'on "roulait à l'envers", (les nuages sont sensés être en haut, nan?  :mouais: ).

Il paraît que ma mère était blêeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme (elle supporte pas l'avion)   , et planquée sous le siège.


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Finn tu es sur pour le fil la ? oui ? enfin ce que j'en dis hein


.
ah ? toi aussi  ,moi aussi je croyais FINN serieux comme modo :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Finn tu es sur pour le fil la ? oui ? enfin ce que j'en dis hein



oui,  tu t'es juste intercalé avec ton post entre moi et Yvos :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ? toi aussi  ,moi aussi je croyais FINN serieux comme modo :mouais:



pis quoi encore  :mouais:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ? toi aussi  ,moi aussi je croyais FINN serieux comme modo :mouais:


ah si c'est pour insulter les gens moi je dis non la je me leve et je m'un surge


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah si c'est pour insulter les gens moi je dis non la je me leve et je m'un surge


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2004)

Bah moi quand j'étais petit, 18 ans je crois :rose: , je croyais qu'une femme perdait les os avant d'accoucher...  :rateau:  :mouais:    :hein:  En fait j'entendais cette expression sans la comprendre, je crois que j'imaginais des ptits os qui devaient se déplacer de l'utérus au col ou un truc dans le genre... enfin en tout cas, ma copine de l'époque s'est bien foutu de ma gueule pendant plusieurs jours, y avait de quoi faut dire.   

D'ailleurs elle insistait toujours pour me faire des pipes, à l'époque je fumais pas et.... je regrette maintenant...  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...D'ailleurs elle insistait toujours pour me faire des pipes, à l'époque je fumais pas et.... je regrette maintenant...  :mouais:  :love:


    il est de retour     

salut mon jptk alors cet écran ? marche toujours impec, tuas raté le fil du doc, un grand moment  :love:


----------



## clampin (17 Août 2004)

Mon père m'avait fait croire que lorsqu'on voyait un film à la télé... les acteurs étaient dans la télé en vrai et en miniature... qu'il avaient ce super pouvoir de se diffuser partout en même temps... 

Mais bien sûr au premier interlude ou un film a déconné, j'ai compris que c'était faux....


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il est de retour
> 
> salut mon jptk alors cet écran ? marche toujours impec, tuas raté le fil du doc, un grand moment  :love:



 Non pas de retour, je fais que passer...  :sick: 
L'écran marche très bien oui, mais des fois il s'éteint tout seul... je me demande si je vais réinvestir chez FORMAC un jour.  :mouais: 
Le fil du Doc...  :hein: J'irai jeter un oeil alors si c'était un grand moment


----------



## touba (17 Août 2004)

quand j'étais petit je croyais que je le resterai...
quel con !

bah oui...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Moi je croyais que les vieux films historiques avaient été tournés d'époque    :love:


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais que les vieux films historiques avaient été tournés d'époque    :love: [/QUOTE
> 
> pas mal !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

La première fois que ma mère m'a annoncé que j'avais été un "grand prématuré" et qu'elle m'a expliqué que j'étais arrivé "très en avance", j'ai été très triste ... je croyais que j'allais mourir avant tous les autres aussi !!!!! :love:  :love: 
ps : pas de remarques sur les prématurés, siouplait !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

T'inquiète TheBiggounet :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète TheBiggounet :love: :love: :love:


Je sais, mais connaissant certains nases, je préfère prendre les devants ... :rateau: 
Surtout que ma mère m'a avoué il y a peu de temps que le médecin lui avait dit à ma naissance : "Ma pauvre dame ... c'est vraiment un grand prématuré et il aura des séquelles irréversibles !" ... ma mère, inquiète lui avait répondu : "et c'est grave docteur ???" - en fait le médecin lui avait dit qu'il y avait trois possibilités : soit je mourais dans les 3 mois, soit j'étais débile, soit j'avais un petit zizi !!!!  

Pfffffffffffff !!!!! p... de chance !!!!! je ne suis pas mort !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

On aime tes séquelles, elles sont excellentes, elles font trop rire :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Plus sérieusement ... c'est vrai qu'à l'époque le médecin avait annoncé à ma mère que, probablement, je ne vivrais pas ... du moins pas très longtemps !  
Mes parents n'ont jamais voulu y croire et ils avaient raison !!!  
Alors, pour moi, tout ce que j'ai vécu durant ces 55 ans, je considère que c'est du rab et quel rab  !!!     :love: 
Merci la Vie !!!!! :love: 

ps : rangez vos mouchoirs ! c'est fini !!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : rangez vos mouchoirs ! c'est fini !!!!   :love:









Ah ben c'est malin maintenant j'ai l'air de quoi ???

Pfff, ch'uis trop sensible à certaines choses moi !  :rose:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bon c'est Thebig qui m'a fait penser à un "futur avant-j'croyais" de ma fille (3 ans).

Un jour alors qu'on lui parlait de médecin, son visage s'est illuminé, ses yeux ce sont mis à pétiller, elle porta ses deux mains sur sa bouche histoire d'étouffer son fou rire naissant ... et elle s'exclama :

" PPpfffffffffff mes deux seins !!!!!! "


 :love:    :love:


----------



## fanou (17 Août 2004)

ben moi quand j'entendais le mot "paradoxalement" , je croyais qu'on disais paradoxe allemand....et je me demandais ce qu'ils avaient de spécial ces gens là   :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2004)

Avant je croyais que les études ne servaient à rien.

Avant je croyais qu'on pouvait vivre d'amour et d'eau fraiche.

Maintenant je suis un salaud, ça va vachement mieux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ..ps : pas de remarques sur les prématurés, siouplait !!!!   :rateau:


et maintenant on peux il y a prescription ? oui ... non... ?    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais qu'on pouvait vivre (...) d'eau fraiche.


Mon dieu  !  :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Oula pas facile...
Avant je croyais au Pere Noel, mes parents m'ont bcp decu la dessus  

Sinon je croyais que les morts dans les films de guerre c'etait des vrais (comme la pub canal plus a un moment je sais pas si quelques uns s'en souviennent)


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je croyais que les morts dans les films de guerre c'etait des vrais (comme la pub canal plus a un moment je sais pas si quelques uns s'en souviennent)



j adore cette pub surtout pour le tete du gros barbu avec sa hache qui chiales quand le realisateur dit "on la refait"


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

...moi je croyais que les hommes étaient les maîtres du monde.....
  ehhhh bennnnn ......


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...moi je croyais que les hommes étaient les maîtres du monde.....
> ehhhh bennnnn ......



Je ne croyais pas te voir passer ici avant longtemps   :love:


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne croyais pas te voir passer ici avant longtemps   :love:


 ....je passe un peu, passionnément, en folie.....et souvent pas du tout...mais là j'y suis...parce que c'est mignon de voir en quoi les autres ont pu bien croire ...de plus stupîde que ce qu'on a cru soi même et que l'on cache honteusement pendant des années de longue culpabilité.....

    parce exemple, je croyais que les femmes ne mentaient pas.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....je passe un peu, passionnément, en folie.....et souvent pas du tout...mais là j'y suis...parce que c'est mignon de voir en quoi les autres ont pu bien croire ...de plus stupîde que ce qu'on a cru soi même et que l'on cache honteusement pendant des années de longues culpabilité.....
> 
> parce exemple, je croyais que les femmes ne mentaient pas.....



Certaines femmes sont des hommes comme les autres sans doute 

PS: Moi je croyais que l'amour pouvait effacer tous les maux et que les mots du coeur sonnaient toujours juste dans les oreilles de l'autre...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certaines femmes sont des hommes comme les autres sans doute
> 
> PS: Moi je croyais que l'amour pouvait effacer tous les maux et que les mots du coeur sonnaient toujours juste dans les oreilles de l'autre...


 Et moi je te (re)dis que toutes les Femmes sont des hommes exceptionnels.

   Et ton ps j'y crois encore et toujours


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certaines femmes sont des hommes comme les autres sans doute
> 
> PS: Moi je croyais que l'amour pouvait effacer tous les maux et que les mots du coeur sonnaient toujours juste dans les oreilles de l'autre...


 .....houlà ! Terrain glissant .....


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2004)

moi j'ai cru longtemps ,que je serais riche un jour,j'ai donc depensé sans compter  

maintenant......,je suis fauché  
quel con......


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....houlà ! Terrain glissant .....



Oui, tu trouves aussi   surtout si je rajoute que certains hommes peuvent être des femmes comme les autres, mais là on déborde du sujet et ça s'éloigne un peu de notre propos de départ 

Je refuse de tourner dans un remake des illusions perdues même si c'est parfois très difficile


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2004)

Avant j'croyais, en voyant les vieux films à la télé, que la vie était en noir et blanc avant que je vienne au monde!


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2004)

Pour ma part, je croyais qu'un jour le Racing Club de Strasbourg serait à nouveau champion de France.
Miantenant j'ai compris que pour qu'il le devienne, il faudrait inventer un championnat rien que pour eux avec une seule équipe.


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je refuse de faire partie du clan des illusions perdues même si c'est parfois très difficile


 ....les illusions perdues c'est comme le pucelage, une fois que c'est fait, c'est fait....


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....les illusions perdues c'est comme le pucelage, une fois que c'est fait, c'est fait....



C'est certain  il en est de la perte des illusions comme de celle du pucelage c'est toujours une perte pourtant un seul être peut savoir la vérité concernant cette perte réelle ou fictive... Pour les illusions c'est juste une volonté de donner une chance...Il est parfois des jours où je crois les avoir perdues...


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2004)

Avant, j'croyais que Boy George c'était une fille.
Et puis, je croyais que les Village People, c'était pas des ... enfin... vous voyez quoi.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....les illusions perdues c'est comme le pucelage, une fois que c'est fait, c'est fait....


oui mais dans un cas il est largement préférable de perdre quelque chose


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Avant je croyais que les hommes etaient tous integres, que la tricherie n'etait que le fruit d'une minorité, le savoir vivre et le respect était partagé.... Je me suis lourdement trompé


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que les hommes etaient tous integres, que la tricherie n'etait que le fruit d'une minorité, le savoir vivre et le respect était partagé.... Je me suis lourdement trompé


 ...une femme aurait pu (du)dire ça


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...une femme aurait pu (du)dire ça


tu veux dire que tu croyais que les hommes n'étaient plus sexistes?


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu croyais que les hommes n'étaient plus sexistes?


  :rose:...ben vi ! ....non ?....M........j'ai encore perdu un pucelage !


----------



## Kaneda (18 Août 2004)

J'ai cru très très longtemps que "enceinte" s'écrivait du style " en cinte" ou quelque chose dans le style. Je crois que c'est que vers l'âge de 17 ans que j'ai appris que c'était un mot entier et non composé ...


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru très très longtemps que "enceinte" s'écrivait du style " en cinte" ou quelque chose dans le style. Je crois que c'est que vers l'âge de 17 ans que j'ai appris que c'était un mot entier et non composé ...


 ...ben là c pas une illusion perdue......ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est que tu ais attendu tes 17 ans pour savoir que ce de quoi il s'agissait s'écrivait comas !.....


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Euh.... comment on fait les bébés ???


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... comment on fait les bébés ???


 ...ben voyons !  l'occaz est trop bell


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben voyons !  l'occaz est trop bell



La belle échappée que voilà !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben voyons !  l'occaz est trop bell


 J'te rassure de suite, je sais deja comment on fait, moi meme j'ai failli en avoir un (bon c'etait un pur hasard, je savais pas comment on faisait en ce temps, et pouf, elle a chopé un foetus)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben là c pas une illusion perdue......ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est que tu ais attendu tes 17 ans pour savoir que ce de quoi il s'agissait s'écrivait comas !.....



Lila tu es avec moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et pouf, elle a chopé un foetus)



Contrairement à une idée répandue, la vie n'est pas une maladie. Même si on en meurt.


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben là c pas une illusion perdue......ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est que tu ais attendu tes 17 ans pour savoir que ce de quoi il s'agissait s'écrivait comas !.....


 Kaneda a simplement su longuement préservé son âme d'enfant...


----------



## wally (18 Août 2004)

Quand j'étais  matru (oui, j'aime mon patois de Saint-Etienne) je croyais que pour conduire, on appuyait comme ça nous chantait sur les pédales... Puis j'ai appris à conduire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

moi quand j'étais petit, je croyais que les villes de Reims (dont j'entendais parler de temps en temps, prononcez "Rince") et la ville de Reims (dont j'avais des autocollants de foot, pronocez "Rèms") étaient deux villes différentes.


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... comment on fait les bébés ???


 "tu vois cette bouteille de lait ? : c'est ma b***
 et ça (le bol) c'est ta mere

 "spchittt spchittt"

 et voila"

 cette scene a été coupée pour aller à l'essentiel (ndp)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Avant je croyais qu'il y avait les bons d'un coté... et les méchants de l'autre...

Avant je croyais qu'il fallait avoir un avis sur tout...


----------



## wally (18 Août 2004)

Avant, je croyais que pour chopper des biceps de ouf malade, fallait manger des épinards... Ben du coup, j'aime bien les épinards, mais j'ai pas le retour sur investissement escompté...


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

wally a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que pour chopper des biceps de ouf malade, fallait manger des épinards... Ben du coup, j'aime bien les épinards, mais j'ai pas le retour sur investissement escompté...


 mangez des pommes !


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà.


mourir d avoir trop vecu 
ca me semble une belle mort


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2004)

faites l'amour si vous voulez mourir agréablement 

chaque extase est une petite mort  
miam...encore :rose:


----------



## cham (18 Août 2004)

Quand j'étais petit, j'avais une voiture à pédales verte et mon Papa une voiture verte aussi. Du coup, comme il allait bcp plus vite, je croyais qu'il pédalait vachement plus vite, même si ça ne se voyait pas trop quand il conduisait. Mouarf.  

Sinon je croyais aussi que mon grand père, avant, il était singe : "Dis papy, c'était comment quand t'étais singe ?" (façon évolution, Supertramp, tout ça...) 

Ma contribution à 0,02 ¤.


----------



## pixelemon (18 Août 2004)

enfant, lors de mes premières érections je croyais que ce changement était la résultante d'un énervement ou d'une contrariété, j'ai depuis, je pense, saisi la très légère nuance...


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

quand j'étais petit je croyais qu'il y avait des pingouins dans les boites de chaussettes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à une idée répandue, la vie n'est pas une maladie. Même si on en meurt.




Ou encore, comme disait Pierre Dac :
"La mort n'est en definitive que le résultat d'un manque d'éducation puisqu'elle est la conséquence d'un manque de savoir vivre"
...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore, comme disait Pierre Dac :
> "La mort n'est en definitive que le résultat d'un manque d'éducation puisqu'elle est la conséquence d'un manque de savoir vivre"


Ah là là ... Pierre Dac ... Encore un qui nous manque. 
Il avait un sens de l'humour très particulier, mais c'était à mourir de rire àchaque fois.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

avant je croyais que benjamin avait des cheveux


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avant je croyais que benjamin avait des cheveux



enfin, c'est qu'une légende pour faire peur aux enfants


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

*Merci de rester dans le sujet*
Ceci s'adresse à tous les protagonistes qui ont fait monter la sauce  hier soir. Encore merci à vous de m'avoir fait profiter d'une matinée de modération


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de rester dans le sujet*
> Ceci s'adresse à tous les protagonistes qui ont fait monter la sauce  hier soir. Encore merci à vous de m'avoir fait profiter d'une matinée de modération



désolé de t'avoir donné tout ce boulot   

 

 

serres-moi une palme


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

avant je croyais être seul... et puis j'ai découvert le forum de MacG  :love:


----------



## Lila (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de rester dans le sujet*
> Ceci s'adresse à tous les protagonistes qui ont fait monter la sauce  hier soir. Encore merci à vous de m'avoir fait profiter d'une matinée de modération


 ...avant, je croyais qu'il fa&llait en faire plus pour être pas sage .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Avant, mon grand-père m'avait raconté que lorsqu'il y avait de l'orage, c'était le Bon Dieu qui jouait aux boules dans le ciel .... et j'y ai cru !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Avant je croyais au père noël ...


Maintenant, je sais qu'il existe et qu'il habite en laponie ! :love:

Le père noël


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais au père noël ...
> 
> 
> Maintenant, je sais qu'il existe et qu'il habite en laponie ! :love:
> ...


 Ca c'est la soeur Noêl


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est la soeur Noêl


Moi ... du moment qu'elle m'apporte une gâterie ...   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Avant, mon grand-père m'avait raconté que lorsqu'il y avait de l'orage, c'était le Bon Dieu qui jouait aux boules dans le ciel .... et j'y ai cru !!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Ca me rappelle un souvenir , petit, j'etais couvert de taches de rousseur (heu.. oui encore bcp !   ) et je n'aimais pas bcp ça (je ne savais pas, alors, à quelle point les femmes sont friandes de ce "petit défaut de pigmentation"  :love:  :rateau: ), un de mes oncle m'avait alors donné un truc infaillible pour faire partir ces vilaines taches qui faisaient tant se moquer mes petits camarades (oui, oui, l'histoire du fusil à caca à travers la passoire , tout ca, tout ca...     ), il me suffisait d'aller tôt le matin me frotter le visage dans l'herbe couverte de rosée... je l'ai cru avant d'essayer...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Avant moi j'croyais que la soupe ça faisait grandir ... qu'est-ce que j'ai pû en manger ...  :mouais: 

 

Et puis avant je prenais au pied de la lettre les expressions ... j'vous dis pas quand j'entendais ... "piouuuuf dehors, il tombe du feu !" :affraid: 

Avant j'croyais que les premiers hommes c'étaient l'Adam et puis l'autre là ...Eve ... le jour où un prof a voulu me faire croire qu'avant qu'il y avait la préhistoire,  les premiers hommes préhistoriques ...  :hein:  :mouais:  :hein:  

  

 PS : j'ai toujours cru que j'étais brune ...


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2004)

hou ya du monde ici hello le monde

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  

y'en a du netFINN (sans eau de javel bien que ca lave blanc )

avant je croyais qu'un modo ne censurait pas un autre modo

       

apparement le premier c'est sonnyboy

[mode sonnyboy] avant je croyais que ta me bip r bipbipbip sl bip p [end mode]

dommage qu'il n'y est pas des versions gardées 

avant je croyais maintenant je fais


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'ai toujours cru que j'étais brune ...


Et alors ? Je préfères les brunes moi. 
D'ailleurs c'est surement pour çà que je me suis marié à une blonde !  (j'ai l'esprit de contradiction dirons nous ... )


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de rester dans le sujet*
> Ceci s'adresse à tous les protagonistes qui ont fait monter la sauce  hier soir. Encore merci à vous de m'avoir fait profiter d'une matinée de modération


de mieux en mieux...


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Je préfères les brunes moi.
> D'ailleurs c'est surement pour çà que je me suis marié à une blonde !  (j'ai l'esprit de contradiction dirons nous ... )



pour une rousse c'est un comble d'être blonde et de se croire brune merde
 
Burps, rohaaaaaaaaa , burps trop de blonde



avant je croyais que être blonde était une tare ,
maintenant je les tape directement


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que les hommes etaient tous integres, que la tricherie n'etait que le fruit d'une minorité, le savoir vivre et le respect était partagé.... Je me suis lourdement trompé



Putain j'ai encore vomi...

Le mot respect, toujours ce coté banlieue, me fait gerber à chaque coup..


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai encore vomi...
> 
> Le mot respect, toujours ce coté banlieue, me fait gerber à chaque coup..



Respect !   


meeeeeeeeerde non pas sur mes godasses


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

VOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKK !!

Faut que je retourne hurler dans les chiottes !!

 :sick:


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKK !!
> 
> Faut que je retourne hurler dans les chiottes !!
> 
> :sick:



Tu dois être sourd à force


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKK !!
> 
> Faut que je retourne hurler dans les chiottes !!
> 
> :sick:



L'est pas bon ton dealer


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

Ici les dealers on appelle ça des vignerons recoltants...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici les dealers on appelle ça des vignerons recoltants...


Mon dieu ! tu dois avoir le nez en compote


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

Nan, je pete la forme !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

Je croyais que SonnyBoy était une légende du forum! 
Mais non,c'est bien un pollueur de sujets 
Il faut l'avoir vu pour le croire


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que SonnyBoy était une légende du forum!
> Mais non,c'est bien un pollueur de sujets
> Il faut l'avoir vu pour le croire


-vrai
-vrai
-faux


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas trés gentil tout ça, mon petit lapin...

Je pollue pas ton sujet, je l'élève vers le firmament !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas mon sujet et je suis pas ton lapin!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

J'ai même pas envie de riposter, je crois que je vais m'emmerder avec toi, tu es trop frêle !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Respect !
> 
> 
> meeeeeeeeerde non pas sur mes godasses



Tin... des tongues toutes neuves...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Avant j'croyais que le Perrier© était fabriqué à Perrier.
Mais en fait, c'est fabriqué chez maitre Vergès :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais que le Perrier© était fabriqué à Perrier.
> Mais en fait, c'est fabriqué chez maitre Vergès :rateau:


 et que metre verges etait un acteur porno ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2004)

Avant, je croyais que je valais mieux que les autres et que je resterai marié toute ma vie...


----------



## iTof (13 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que je valais mieux que les autres et que je resterai marié toute ma vie...


avant, je me disais qu'il fallait attendre longtemps avant d'envoyer les lettres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> avant, je me disais qu'il fallait attendre longtemps avant d'envoyer les lettres...



ben pourquoi tu dis ça?
Avant je croyais que les lettres d'amour faisaient revenir les femmes, maintenant, je me demande si ça va marcher...


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que je valais mieux que les autres et que je resterai marié toute ma vie...


 et tu appelais ça mieux que les autres


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu appelais ça mieux que les autres



on a bien le droit de rêver à l'amour éternel, non?


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais que le Perrier© était fabriqué à Perrier.
> Mais en fait, c'est fabriqué chez maitre Vergès :rateau:


 Finn, ça c'est une vanne que ne vont comprendre que les auvergnats qui connaissent le Garde ou les gardois qui connaissent l'auvergne (et les troglodytes)


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que je valais mieux que les autres et que je resterai marié toute ma vie...



en fait, c'est que tu croyais que ta femme valait mieux que les autres 
Mais tu as raison de croire à l'amour éternel


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on a bien le droit de rêver à l'amour éternel, non?


 l'amour eternel, pas forcement le couple   

(même pas le droit, quasiment le devoir  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'amour eternel, pas forcement le couple



Ben oui, mais pour moi ça va avec...


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais pour moi ça va avec...


 


pas le même travail neanmoins.


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais pour moi ça va avec...



ça dépend si on parle de l'acte ou du sentiment !  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

Avant, je croyais qu'un très gros sexe était un atout dans la vie


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

... et maintenant, je considère cela comme un handicap, limite admissible par la Cotorep (je fais pas de porno)


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

:rose: Arrete de parler de moi comme ca guytan ca me gene :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

Fondons une asso !


----------



## touba (13 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Fondons une asso !



ça fond à quelle température une asso ?    :mouais:    

(je suis déjà sorti...)


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

à 37°, c'est bien solide, mais vers 39-40°, c'est mort


----------



## touba (13 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...mais vers 39-40°, c'est mort



39-40 c'est mort hein ?  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
ah si un ancien combattant te lisait...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

euh... mais vers 44-45°, on injecte un peu de serum et ça repart ?


----------



## touba (13 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> euh... mais vers 44-45°, on injecte un peu de serum et ça repart ?



non ! vers 44-45 : un Mars et ça repart... :mouais: 

(je sors par où ?)


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

... que les numéros de modèles des voitures (renault 4, renault 12, etc.) c'était le nombre de personnes que l'on pouvait mettre dedans. J'étais déjà trés nul en maths et ça ne s'est pas arrangé...


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Y avait déjà la Fiat UNO ?


----------



## duracel (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y avait déjà la Fiat UNO ?


Non, mais peut être qu'il y avait la Fiat 500.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais peut être qu'il y avait la Fiat 500.




Lorsque tu la voyais ...t'avais pas un doute sur les numéros ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu la voyais ...t'avais pas un doute sur les numéros ?



Oui parce que même si tu n'y mets que des nains, c'est assez difficile.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2005)

quant à la simca 1000....


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

Nan mais en fait l'idée de ce post, c'est de recenser les croyances que l'on avait quand on était gamin. Nota : beaucoup de croyances persistent néanmoins lorsque l'on grandit...


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2005)

déjà vu ça quelque part &#8230;


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais en fait l'idée de ce post, c'est de recenser les croyances que l'on avait quand on était gamin. Nota : beaucoup de croyances persistent néanmoins lorsque l'on grandit...




ben...maintenant je sais (si, si !!) que c'est pas en s'embrassant sur la bouche qu'on fait les bébés...


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> déjà vu ça quelque part &#8230;


 
Ah mice, au taon pour moi


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j&#8217;étais mioche, je croyais qu&#8217;il y avait des oliviers à olive verte et des oliviers à olive noire.:rose:


----------



## duracel (27 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Quand j&#8217;étais mioche, je croyais qu&#8217;il y avait des oliviers à olive verte et des oliviers à olive noire.:rose:



Ah bon? Je le pense toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je croyais qu'au-delà de trente ans, les gens étaient des adultes sérieux et responsables.

N'importe quoi !


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais au Père Noêl :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

je croyais pas que les poils pubiens pouvaient autant irritwer ma langue


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> e croyais pas que les poils pubiens pouvaient autant irritwer ma langue



Précoce ou ...effet Prozac?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je croyais pas que les poils pubiens pouvaient autant irritwer ma langue


 
Je vais te l'irriter moi la langue...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

ftttttttttttuuuuuu


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je croyais pas que les poils pubiens pouvaient autant irritwer ma langue



ça dépend avec quoi ils sont lavés. 
comme disent les bons gynécos "arretez-donc de me récurer tout ça avant de venir, après, ça n'a plus de goût" !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

J'xpliquais l'état de ma mère en l'écoutant à la lettre dire "tu es sorti par la tête, ta soeur par les fesses, une autre par les pieds"


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> comme disent les bons gynécos "arretez-donc de me récurer tout ça avant de venir, après, ça n'a plus de goût" !



Surtout si elles décapent avant de venir au Mercryl..


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si elles décapent avant de venir au Mercryl..


Ah, une connaisseuse ! :love:


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Ah, une connaisseuse !



Nuance....je constate..


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

[Mode Pascal 77 ON]

Vaut mieux constater, que stater l'con...

[Mode Pascal 77 OFF]

Merci.


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi je croyais que les seins étaient des coussins amusants pour les enfants.


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Pascal 77 ON]
> 
> Vaut mieux constater, que stater l'con...
> 
> ...


Pas sûr d'être d'accord avec ce pascal 77


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais que les seins étaient des coussins amusants pour les enfants.


Et ?
(Je suis un grand enfant)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

J'allumais les cigarettes en chocolat...


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et ?
> (Je suis un grand enfant)



bon alors tu veut quoi comme taille?
j'ai tout les modèles en stocks.  
si tu est un "grand enfant", un 110 E devrait aller...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bon alors tu veut quoi comme taille?
> j'ai tout les modèles en stocks.
> si tu est un "grand enfant", un 110 E devrait aller...



J'ai toujours peur de crever les poches de silicone et de m'en prendre plein la figure...


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours peur de crever les poches de silicone et de m'en prendre plein la figure...



du moment que tu les brûle pas comme tu allume les cigarettes en chocolat... :bebe:


----------



## lemammouth (27 Décembre 2005)

quand j'étais petit, et jusque l'âge de 7-8 ans, je croyais que le monde avant les années cinquante était en noir et blanc, tout ça à cause des vieux films qui passaient à la télé, je me disait qu'un événement majeur avait amené la couleur dans ce monde, tant mieux !

jusqu'au jour où j'ai revu <<la vache et le prisonnier>> version colorisée cette fois, et à ce moment la le monde s'écroulait pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je croyais que mes grand-parents avaient connu les dinosaures.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit ben je croyais que en vrai golf il existait pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, je croyais que mes grand-parents avaient connu les dinosaures.



Et ce n'était pas le cas ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je n'étais pas grand
Je montrais mon cul à tout les passants
Ils me disaient"veux-tu le cacher" ?
Je leurs répondaient"veux-tu le lécher"

:love:


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette, c'est un poète.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> La mouette, c'est un poète.




Je vais rougir :rose:


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je croyais que les mouettes faisaient caca sur les têtes pour pas salir l'eau.


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> La mouette, c'est un poète


Un coeur tendre....





> Je vais rougir



Faut pas...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

quand j'étais petit je croyais qu'il fallait carresser les seins avec la paume de la main


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> déjà vu ça quelque part &#8230;



quelle mémoire

Me rappelait même pas que j'avais fait ce sujet !

On fusionne les 2


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> La mouette, c'est un poète.



Pouët.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, je croyais que les mouettes faisaient caca sur les têtes pour pas salir l'eau.




:love: :love:  

Je préfère les voitures


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je n'étais pas grand, je montrais mon c.. à tout les passants, une vielle dame me dit: veux-tu le cacher, je lui répondis: veux-tu l'embrasser.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, je n'étais pas grand, je montrais mon c.. à tout les passants, une vielle dame me dit: veux-tu le cacher, je lui répondis: veux-tu l'embrasser.




Encore un poète   

Un poète par bar j'ai dis


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

avant j'croyais que les machines à 400'000.- tombaient moins en panne


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avant j'croyais que les machines à 400'000.- tombaient moins en panne


C'est pourtant vrai. Mais seulement si tu les caresses avec la paume de la main.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit je croyais que le tonnerre et les éclaires c'était parce que Dieu était fâché contre le petit Jésus..

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit je croyais que le tonnerre et les éclaires c'était parce que Dieu était fâché contre le petit Jésus..
> 
> :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:



un couple sado-maso étonne toujours la première fois.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

C'est les mêmes ! t'as pas vu Usual suspect ?


----------



## joubichou (27 Décembre 2005)

quand j'étais petit ,j'étais terrifié par le Croque-Mitaine


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

quand j'étais petit je pensais ne pas pouvoir tuer


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> quand j'étais petit je pensais ne pas pouvoir tuer



Et maintenant tu es devenu un ..bourreau mais de quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

rien me je pourrais tuer


----------



## MacMadam (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rien me je pourrais tuer



On en meurt d'ailleurs de rire


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

tu veux dire que je suis drôle :mouais:


----------



## MacMadam (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que je suis drôle :mouais:



J'en ai bien peur :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

pas possible, mon psy t'expliquera pourquoi


----------



## MacMadam (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas possible, mon psy t'expliquera pourquoi



Finalement, je crois que tu as raison


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je crois que tu as raison


oui mais si tu m'emmerde je vais sortir ma mandoline


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais qu'en étant vraiment adorable avec les filles j'allais garder longtemps ma copine... 

Je me suis bien fouttu le doigt dans l'oeil


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais qu'être le premier de sa classe et valider sa licence universitaire avec des 16 et 17 sur 20 ça m'embêcherait d'être au chomdu plus tard...


----------



## françois25 (27 Décembre 2005)

quand j'etais petit, je croyais que k2000 elle roulait toute seule pour de vrai
et que il y avait personne dans casimir...


----------



## golf (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit je croyais que le tonnerre et les éclaires c'était parce que Dieu était fâché contre le petit Jésus..


Pour ça, t'es pas dans le bon fil


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je pensais que le monde allait s'embraser dans un holocauste nucléaire.

Mon père me disait toujours :"Si ça pète, file à la fenêtre et ouvre-là en grand. Un beau spectacle et tu ne restera pas à ramper une semaine dans d'atroces souffrances avant de crever"

Et moi, du haut de mes 6 ans, j'y croyais dur comme fer !

Pis y'a eu le redoux de la guerre froide, et j'ai bien compris que ça n'arriverait jamais (walou pour le grand spectac') ou alors insidieusement et pas à 5 km de chez moi.

Marrant, j'ai vécu ces années dans l'idée d'une mort imminente agrémentée d'une destruction totale, et j'ai comme des regrets aujourd'hui... Marrant


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

avant j'croyais que ma mère savait cuisiner


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais à la mouche qui pète.

J'ai même cru au Père Noel Vert en son temps...

Père Noel Vert dont le bout est rouge quand même, rappelons le...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais au Dahu... mais depuis il s'est retourné...


----------



## Nephou (28 Décembre 2005)

« Avant je croyais » aimer ça ici (fig. 2a) alors qu'en fête on préfère tous ça la (fig. 2b)


_selon les bons conseils de SM _


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi je croyais que croire en quelque chose m'apporterait l'espoir de croire en moi ... mais je crois que j'aurais mieux faire de croire à autre chose   .... euh je me relis et je crois que je ne comprends rien à ce que je croyais être clair pourtant   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Voilà qui est interessant... 

Enfin je crois.. 

Explique un peu pour voir, l'histoire du croire en moi, machin...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est interessant...
> 
> Enfin je crois..
> 
> Explique un peu pour voir, l'histoire du croire en moi, machin...


Je croyais que cela n'aurait interessé personne ...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que la neige c'était pour skier....
Maintenant je sais que c'est aussi pour faire cheese les automobilistes ....

Déteste la neige en plaine


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> pour faire cheese



Pour faire rire ? ou pour faire skier ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire rire ? ou pour faire skier ?




Skier...sans le s,k...mais avec c et h


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je sais que c'est aussi pour faire cheese les automobilistes ....


Nan ... la neige n'a pas d'odeur .. du moins avant ..


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ... la neige n'a pas d'odeur ..




SI c'est très salé


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai aussi beaucoup de mal avec mon ABS qui cloc-cloc-cloc-greuuu-cloque à la moindre surface glissante.
J'aimais mieux ma vielle caisse et son frein à main + chaines (au moins j'avais le contrôle, là, le seul truc qui me reste en bas de pente, c'est la peur au ventre au son du cloc-greu  )


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai remarqué que je conduisait mieux sur la neige après une fondue....

Taho l'a bien remarqué... 

 s'il faut emmener sa fondue en voiture pour ne pas devoir mettre les chaînes ...:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué que je conduisait mieux sur la neige après une fondue....
> 
> Taho l'a bien remarqué...
> 
> s'il faut emmener sa fondue en voiture pour ne pas devoir mettre les chaînes ...:mouais:


Moi j'emmène ma moitié pour pousser ... pas besoin de chaînes ...   
Hihihi ... elle est pas là .... je peux tout vous dire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

*Hihihi*
t'es con

Hihihi, je peux tout te dire


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Elle pousse bien ?


----------



## paradize (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant, jcroyais que personne ne voulait de ma vieille saxo 3 portes ss aucune option, jusqu'à ce qu'une personne attende la nuit pour me la voler, et me la bruler 50 km plus loin....

Certes, grâce à ça, pendant un an, j'ai eu un studio et j'ai une nouvelle saxo 5p, ttes options (j'ai des chaînes et tout), elle adore la neige en plaine (elle à testée hier)...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais que l'flood était prohibé :


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle pousse bien ?


Ouai .. surtout quand je suis couché sur le dos ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais encore un nain inculte, je croyais que Robinson était crusoé (du verbe crusoer) sur son île... Et que c'était pour ça qu'il n'arrivait plus à en repartir... Jusqu'au jour où mes parents m'ont envoyé dans ma chambre, pour une quelconque exaction et que je leur ai lancé : "ouais! Ben, c'est trop facile de me crusoer dans ma chambre!!!! Je me vengerai!"...
Avant de me rouer de coups d'une manière que je reconnais maintenant comme fort salutaire, ils ont tout de même pris le temps de m'expliquer calmement les vertus d'une certaine rationnalisation et mise en ordre dans ma culture naissante...
Et je vous prie de croire que depuis, j'ai bien retenu la leçon, bande de tartes huffes!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Crusoez lui les burnes !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Crusoez lui les burnes !!!!


Ouai .. avec des crusoés longs comme ça!
Et puis non tiens ... y cause trop bien le petit je trouve ... qu'on crusoide ses parents!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon, en tout cas le roman de Whillem Dafoe est très bien...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est lui qui a écrit les OUI OUI aussi ?

Oui Oui fouette moi..

Oui Oui met la moi toute...

Oui Oui vas y...

Oui Oui, mon gros loup..

tout ça..

     

OK j'arrête !!!


----------



## chokobelle (28 Décembre 2005)

En vrac:

- quand ma mère me disait "Papa va mettre du temps à rentrer, y'a des bouchons sur l'autoroute", je pensais qu'il y avait des sortes de capsules reparties sur la route, du coup c'était galère pour conduire 

- quand mon frère me disait "je lis les Lagarde et Michard", je croyais que c'était "la guerre des michards", une super saga historique de la mort ^^



Voilà, y'en a surement d'autres parce que j'étais déjà crétine à l'époque ^^


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui qui a écrit les OUI OUI aussi ?
> 
> Oui Oui fouette moi..
> 
> ...



Et aussi:
"Oui, Oui-Oui, oui."

Non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Vous salissez mes souvenirs d'enfant! Honte à vous!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui qui a écrit les OUI OUI aussi ?
> 
> Oui Oui fouette moi..
> 
> ...


c'est de celui là que tu parles? ...  http://perso.wanadoo.fr/serge.passions/oui_oui_editions_2000.htm   



.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi:
> "Oui, Oui-Oui, oui."
> 
> Non?


Ou :
Oui, Oui-oui, oui, ouïe : uiiiiiiiiiii (vas-y, fais la truie)

Non ?

(Pfff, toute ma jeunesse qui part en c...)


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi avant je croyais que la bibliothéque rose c'était pour les filles...

Alors que non, c'est pour les nains...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2005)

Ouf ! l'anagramme d'Enyd Blyton n'est pas Tony Blair - On a eu chaud !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Je vous laisse à vos bouquins mais moi je préfère cette OUI OUI là ... et pas de loin!   
http://www.parisbouge.com/users/show_user.php?qlogin=ouioui


----------



## Fulvio (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais à la mouche qui pète.
> 
> J'ai même cru au Père Noel Vert en son temps...
> 
> Père Noel Vert dont le bout est rouge quand même, rappelons le...



Et au petit Jésus soviétique, t'y as cru au petit Jésus sovéitique ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai cru un moment que les filles étaient fendues horizontalement... Depuis, j'ai fait avec...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Certaines ont les cotes en long en tout cas...


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certaines ont les cotes en long en tout cas...


on ne rigole pas avec les cotes !





bon en tout cas avant je croyait que l'on pouvais changé le monde, qu' avec quelle que heures de discute les gens pouvais voir les chose d'un meilleur angle.Lais en fait que dalle les cons reste des cons , et s'est pas demain que les changerons sonc faut faire avec eux.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais que Toys était une fonction de vBulletin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais que Toys était une fonction de vBulletin



*un décorrecteur*
d'orthographe ?





:mouais:


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais que Toys était une fonction de vBulletin


mais heu!!

je ne suis pas sa. je suis un truc vivant aussi qui a besoin de calins et de coup de pied au cul aussi (surtout le matin en ce moment).


un humain quoi ! merde!
[MODE:le petomene des nul]
non je ne suis pas une machine
[/MODE:le petomene des nul]


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *un décorrecteur*
> d'orthographe ?
> 
> 
> ...




en même temps si on retrouve mes premier postes je suis sure que depuis sa a bien changé.
(j'espèrt)


un empêcheur de tourné en rond. je préfaire.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis sure que depuis sa a bien changé.
> (j'espèrt)


Enorme !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon mackie t'arretes maintenant...


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Je donne des leçons d'orthographe particulières.

20 ¤ l'heure.
Plus les déplacements.

Très particulières, c'est 50 ¤ la 1/2 h.

Contact par MP.


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je donne des leçons d'orthographe particulières.
> 
> 20 ¤ l'heure.
> Plus les déplacements.
> ...


ta des tarif spécial pour les fauché pseudo intermitant sans statue et animateur socio-culturelle!


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta des tarif spécial pour les fauché pseudo intermitant sans statue et animateur socio-culturelle!



Oui, mais faut faire un devis, quand même. Faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je donne des leçons d'orthographe particulières.
> 
> 20 ¤ l'heure.
> Plus les déplacements.
> ...




J'aimerais juste des leçons pour la lettre C et Q...éventuellement B...


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais que c'était super calme au bureau entre noel et jour de l'an...
Sa mère !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

T'es pas dans le bon bureau alors....

Son père,
ses frères et ses soeurs,
ho ho
je glande depuis des heures......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Avant, croyais que la mobilisation pour l'éthiopie, la faim dans le monde, c'était du sérieux.
Puis je suis allé à la cantine.
Et j'ai vu des tonnes de bouffes même pas passées par une assiette mises en sac poubelle et placées dans un camion direct pour la déchetterie.


----------



## THE DOCDUC (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi je croyais que pour baiser tous les jours il fallait se marier,       quel con!!!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

THE DOCDUC a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais que pour baiser tous les jours il fallait se marier,       quel con!!!!




Justement si tu baise trop...tu te maries  

Si tu en as marre d'être heureux...marie toi !!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

THE DOCDUC a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais que pour baiser tous les jours il fallait se marier,       quel con!!!!



Ah ouais quel con....


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

THE DOCDUC a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais que pour baiser tous les jours il fallait se marier,       quel con!!!!


pour baiser non ... mais pour être sucé .. de son fric oui


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

j'ai toujours cru que les mec avais le cerveaux en dessous de la ceinture.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

comme il fait froid, j'en déduis que t'as été déçu ?


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme il fait froid, j'en déduis que t'as été déçu ?


je suis déçu depuis bien des années je me suis dit que sa grandirait avec l'age mais non je ne suis pas de ceux qqui vont faire monté la moyenne intélectulle des francais.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

mais on s'en fout du cerveau !!!


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais on s'en fout du cerveau !!!


ta rien comprit


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais on s'en fout du cerveau !!!



C'est bien connu: les hommes ont deux cerveaux.

Un petit et un gland.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours cru que les mec avais le cerveaux en dessous de la ceinture.




J'ai une ceinture dans les cheveux :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

on appelle ça une barre, prend tes alka


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça une barre, prend tes alka




J'ai un Patch pour ça...à côté de mon Patch Wartek


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Suffit pas.

Le mieux c'est de casser quelque chose...
Je l'ai souvent remarqué...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Suffit pas.
> 
> Le mieux c'est de casser quelque chose...
> Je l'ai souvent remarqué...




Fais un dessin je pige pas :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Laisse tomber.


 :hein:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber.
> 
> 
> :hein:




PAs sur le pieds elle est trop lourde :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


J'vais finir par y croire aux trois.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une ceinture dans les cheveux :love:


 
A propos de ceinture, t'as laissé ton Prince Albert dans le chapeau à Taho!


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'vais finir par y croire aux trois.


les trois quoi ?
je suis encore perdu moi


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les trois quoi ?
> je suis encore perdu moi




On est plusieurs dans ton cas je crois....

David Vincent revient  SM et Sonny ont le petit doigt tout raide.....


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On est plusieurs dans ton cas je crois....
> 
> David Vincent revient  SM et Sonny ont le petit doigt tout raide.....


temps qu'il n'y a que le petit doigt sa me vas apres je ne veut même pas être au courant de se qui se passe. (ou alors je veux des vidéo  :love


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> temps qu'il n'y a que le petit doigt sa me vas apres je ne veut même pas être au courant de se qui se passe. (ou alors je veux des vidéo  :love




Moins fort ils vont t'entendre !!


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Moins fort ils vont t'entendre !!


oup's pardont


----------



## mfy2a (29 Décembre 2005)

avant j'croyais que la france pouvait encore reussir a faire des bon film ... now je deprime en regardant le box office :/


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours cru que les mec avais le cerveaux en dessous de la ceinture.



meldon, sort de ce corps !


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> meldon, sort de ce corps !


y a personne dans mon corps et sest pas pret d'arrivé.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais môme et qu mes parents me disaient d'aller me coucher après la fin du film. Je croyais qu'une fois au lit le film continuait. :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Je me souviens pas d'un Emmanuelle en deux parties pourtant


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'vais finir par y croire aux trois.


 
D'vais y avoir 2...

Pas plus...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que les transports en commun étaient utiles...maintenant je sais qu'ils sont hors de prix en Suisse


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

avant je croyait au fleur mais la je passe le motoculteur.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais à l'amour platonique ....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

Et maintenant ?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant ?


Je crois aux plats toniques ....  


http://www.chatelaine.qc.ca/cuisine/article.jsp?content=20050128_112904_5240


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais que les vélo d'appartement étaient livrés AVEC les piles


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que les femmes étaient toutes des saintes comme ma mère ... 
Depuis je me suis fait opérer de la cataracte ...


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que les transports en commun étaient utiles...maintenant je sais qu'ils sont hors de prix en Suisse


 
Le truc où le chauffeur te demandes où tu vas avant de débiter des aneries racistes, ce n'est pas "les transports en commun", c'est un taxi, et oui, ça coute un bras...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

Tremblement de terre?? Tsunami??


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tremblement de terre?? Tsunami??



Nan, c'est sonnyboy que se tamponne le kiki sur un poulailler pas loin de la plage.


----------



## mfy2a (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais à l'amour platonique ....



avant je croyais a l'amour ...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est sonnyboy que se tamponne le kiki sur un poulailler pas loin de la plage.



Puissant dit donc.


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

Je ne savais pas que les seins avaient la maladie d'al......


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas synchro la première ne bouge pas


Si ... recommence .. j'étais en dessous de la 1ere  :rateau:


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai édité pendant que tu t'activais....


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil



Elles préparent mon apéro ...   :love: 


.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

Au shaker ou à la cuillère?


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que les seins avaient la maladie d'al......


 
Ce ne serait pas plutôt Parkinson ? Bon en même temps, Back Cat a raison, c'est Noel et mon post ne méritait que le dédain. J'me déteste...:rose: :mouais: 

Hey Back Cat, t'en as oublié un !!


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Je n'aurais jamais crû retrouver mes 4 ex rassemblées comme cela sous le sable chaud ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais jamais crû retrouver mes 4 ex rassemblées comme cela sous le sable chaud ...



Moi qui croyais que la transmission de la tremblante du mouton à l'homme n'était pas prouvée...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas plutôt Parkinson ? Bon en même temps, Back Cat a raison, c'est Noel et mon post ne méritait que le dédain. J'me déteste...:rose: :mouais:
> 
> Hey Back Cat, t'en as oublié un !!


Pas le dédain ! Je trouve ça agréable à regarder aussi  Mais bon... la charte, tout ça...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas plutôt Parkinson ? Bon en même temps, Back Cat a raison, c'est Noel et mon post ne méritait que le dédain. J'me déteste...:rose: :mouais:
> 
> Hey Back Cat, t'en as oublié un !!


Je croyais que je n'aurais jamais eu du dédain pour toi de m'être laissé entraîner à l'insu de mon plein gré dans ton sillage ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des gens sérieux sur MacGé...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyais que la transmission de la tremblante du mouton à l'homme n'était pas prouvée...



Oh que si, chez le mâle c'est un peut plus bas...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

la mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des gens sérieux sur MacGé...


En dehors de toi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des gens sérieux sur MacGé...


Y en a de ceussss qui disent qu'il y en a ... mais c'est comme le monstre du lochness on en parle beaucoup sans jamais les voir ..


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En dehors de toi ?




Je suis *TRES* sérieux


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y en a de ceussss qui disent qu'il y en a ... mais c'est comme le monstre du lochness on en parle beaucoup sans jamais les voir ..




Je ne suis pas en invisible pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

la mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis TRES sérieux


C'est bien ça qui me fait peur !!


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça qui me fait peur !!




Un chat qui a peur d'une mouette    







C'est qui au milieu ??


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un chat qui a peur d'une mouette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valoriel??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

DAMNED !!! VAALORIEL !!!!! :affraid:

Allez hop ! Vie suivante. Restent 8...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> DAMNED !!! VAALORIEL !!!!! :affraid:
> 
> Allez hop ! Vie suivante. Restent 8...




Là il a eu peur le chat ...   

Pourtant je croyais (pour en revenir au sujet...je sais je suis incroyable !!! ) que les Backchats n'avaient pas peur de beaucoup de chose


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Faut bien en rajouter un peu autour du personnage. Et puis si je dis trop que je n'ai peur de rien, les proies restent à distance... pas bon pour mon âge ça. Trop d'efforts à faire


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien en rajouter un peu autour du personnage. Et puis si je dis trop que je n'ai peur de rien, les proies restent à distance... pas bon pour mon âge ça. Trop d'efforts à faire



En 1233, toute personne accueillant un chat noir sous leur toit risquait le bûcher ... à moins que le chat "noir" ait au jabot une petite touffe de poils blancs appelée "marque de l'ange" ou "doigt de Dieu", alors chat et propriétaire étaient éventuellement épargnés.

Tu as un doigt de dieu Blackcat? ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la couleur de ta "touffe" Blackcat? ...




Vert...non mais !!


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vert...non mais !!


Son "doigt" de dieu serait vert? .. pas très frais tout cela ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En 1233, toute personne accueillant un chat noir sous leur toit risquait le bûcher ... à moins que le chat "noir" ait au jabot une petite touffe de poils blancs appelée "marque de l'ange" ou "doigt de Dieu", alors chat et propriétaire étaient éventuellement épargnés.
> 
> Tu as un doigt de dieu B*l*ackcat? ...


La couleur de ma touffe ne regarde que moi et je ne suis toujours pas noir...


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

> La couleur de ma touffe ne regarde que moi et je ne suis toujours pas noir...



Touffe ou truffe?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais t'avoir déjà dit que tu avais de belles jambes Dory .... :rateau:


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

[mode prof de psyco]

alors oui avant j'y croyait mais là??? 
il faut tout d'abord se dire: j'y croyait mais pour quoi?
les raison de cette croyance etait elle basé sur des faits plausibles ou sur des faits non fondé?
la raison de mon changement de de "croyance" est elle du a un événement choquant au bien a un changement lent et doux?

je pense que ses question sont bien plus importante que la question de base.

[/mode prof de psyco]


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> [mode prof de psyco]
> je pense que ses question sont bien plus importante que la question de base.
> [/mode prof de psyco]



Chérie! .... une aspirine stp! ...


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> [mode prof de psyco]
> 
> alors oui avant j'y croyait mais là???
> il faut tout d'abord se dire: j'y croyait mais pour quoi?
> ...



Toys...je retourne à l'école pour te relire....

Tu es toujours célibataire?


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas ta chérie


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas ta chérie


Je croyais .... merci quand même   :rose:


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Toys...je retourne à l'école pour te relire....
> 
> Tu es toujours célibataire?


OUI et toi?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit je croyais que les modos étaient bénévoles...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

Et maintenant tu es bien placé pour savoir que ce sont des vendus !!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant tu es bien placé pour savoir que ce sont des vendus !!!


 
Oui, mais selon mon contrat, je ne dois rien révéler de ce que je sais et de ce que j'ai vu durant les 10 prochaines années...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant je ne croyais en rien...maintenant c'est pire :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais selon mon contrat, je ne dois rien révéler de ce que je sais et de ce que j'ai vu durant les 10 prochaines années...


Chuuut ... mots doux et bouches goulues ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> mots doux et bouches goulues ...




Je vous pries de modérer vos propos sur les modérateurs modérant avec modération les immodérés du bar :mouais: 

Il est fou lui


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous pries de modérer vos propos sur les modérateurs modérant avec modération les immodérés du bar :mouais:
> 
> Il est fou lui


Ah ok ... Je rectifie ... corps durs et bouches fourbues ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je rectifie ... corps durs et bouches foutues ...




ça va pas mieux, mais ça dure plus longtemps...continue...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas mieux, mais ça dure plus longtemps...continue...


t'as pas un tuba .. je crois que je m'enfonce ...  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un tuba .. je crois que je m'enfonce ...  :rose:




Dés que je vois les premières bulles...(j'adore les bulles) je viens te chercher ...t'inquiètes pas


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais qu'avec un modem adsl tu avais aussi le mot de passe pour te connecter


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dés que je vois les premières bulles...(j'adore les bulles) je viens te chercher ...t'inquiètes pas


te fies pas j'ai mangé des fayots hier .....   :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2005)

avant j'croyais qu'on écrivait "Hugues Aufray".
Depuis j'ai découvert que non, c'est "Hugo Fray"!!
...
:mouais:

nan attends, chui plus sûr, là... :casse:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que les lits c'étaient fait uniquement pour se reposer .... 
Je savais pas que l'on pouvait s'y fatiguer aussi


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que les punaises étaient uniquement faites pour être misent sur les chaises des profs. à l'école....


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que les punaises étaient uniquement faites pour être misent sur les chaises des profs. à l'école....


Ca c'est marrant, moi avant j'croyais que c'était des petits insectes qui puent quand on les écrase.
Ah j'étais jeune, j'étais con! :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est marrant, moi avant j'croyais que c'était des petits insectes qui puent quand on les écrase.
> Ah j'étais jeune, j'étais con! :mouais:




Tu prends une punaise, tu lui m'est une punaise...et tu la poses sur la chaise du prof. ... 

...odeur et douleur le secret d'un ambiance réussie


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais que le logo des cotroën représentait un citron, du coup, j'appelais ces voiture des "Citron" et j'était pas loin du compte. J'ai été très déçus avec les peugot par contre, parce que ça n'a pas marché du tout.

Si non, je pensais que les passages piétons, c'était fait pour aligner le roues de la voiture, que les voitures qui démarraient avec une manivelle fonctionnaient à l'électricité.   

Je croyais qu'on pouvais se marier avec ses frères et soeur :rateau: .
Je pensais que les sécurité anti-électrocution que l'on met dans les prises quant on à des enfants à la maison, c'était justement des jouets, sorte de légo difficile à séparer. Malheureusement pour mes parents, je tenais fort à l'idée que les légos tenaient mieux lorsque la base était humidifiée (Comme pour les ventouses !) J'appliquai donc mon principe à ces légos de niveau 2. :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: Heureusement, je me contentais de la base des cache prise.  

Je pensais que les micro-ondes explosaient systématiquement à la présence de métal à l'intérieur. 

Que 1x1 = 2, et j'ai même démontré que 125 + 25 = 15 (Par addition des chiffres séparés). Aujourd'hui, je sais que ce n'est pas vrais, mais ça ne m'a pas pour autant rendu si bon en math.  

Je me souviens que j'étais scandalisé à l'idée de voir ma cousine maintenir que les brise vitre que l'on trouve dans les bus était fait pour nettoyer les vitres du bus, et que justement, la raclette pour les nettoyer, c'était pour casser les vitres. :hein: 

J'avais peur des iMac G3 (parce qu'on voit le CRT à travers la coque). D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours aussi peur des CRT :rose: :rose: . 

.... et j'en ai oublié des tas.....


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Dis donc, ça devait être un beau bordel chez toi !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> J'avais peur des iMac G3 (parce qu'on voit le CRT à travers la coque). D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours aussi peur des CRT :rose: :rose: .


Avant j'croyais pas lire ça ce matin :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, ça devait être un beau bordel chez toi !!!!




*Un beau bordel*
dans sa tête oui !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Tous ces fils qui se touchent, ça fait même peur ! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Des qui se touchent...

Des qui pendent...

ça fout les jetons...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Ma foi.... si vous êtes trop vieux pour vous souvenirs de vos conneries, c'est vot' problème. 

Pas le peine de faire des réflexion fil-osophiques à 2 balle.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des qui pendent...




*Normalement*
les burnes sont fermes quand on est jeune


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

A 33 ans et à -11°C elles sont fermes aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

33 ans aussi, -3° seulement, mais fermes quand même.

D'ailleur ne dit on pas "Neige en montagne, bicou en castagne !!!"

A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ma foi.... si vous êtes trop vieux pour vous souvenirs de vos conneries, c'est vot' problème.
> 
> Pas le peine de faire des réflexion fil-osophiques à 2 balle.


Moi, à 25 ans, quand je parlais comme ça à mes aînés, je m'en prenais une !

En attendant, tous les gosses n'ont pas des idées à la con, ne t'en déplaise


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi, à 25 ans, quand je parlais comme ça à mes aînés, je m'en prenais une !
> 
> En attendant, tous les gosses n'ont pas des idées à la con, ne t'en déplaise


Ou plutôt; tous n'osent pas l'avouer ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutôt; tous n'osent pas l'avouer ....



Possible aussi. Mais j'insiste : tous les gosses n'ont pas forcément de pensées "bizarres". C'est une déformation populaire de croire dans cette psychanalyse de comptoir.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Possible aussi. Mais j'insiste : tous les gosses n'ont pas forcément de pensées "bizarres". C'est une déformation populaire de croire dans cette psychanalyse de comptoir.


 
Moi petit je pensais le kiki servait à baiser.

En fait ça sert à pisser.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Possible aussi. Mais j'insiste : tous les gosses n'ont pas forcément de pensées "bizarres". C'est une déformation populaire de croire dans cette psychanalyse de comptoir.


C'est aussi une déformation populaire d'éduquer en frappant, et d'empêcher les gosses de ce forger le propre avis sur ce qui les entoures (quitte à ce que celui-ci soit faux), alors qu'on est pas foutu de répondre à leurs questions.
Et c'est encore une déformation populaire que de croire que ceux qui à un moment on pensé différemment de toi son bon pour le secteur psy.



> tous les gosses n'ont pas forcément de pensées "bizarres"


C'est vrais, mais c'est à cause des parents (Et de l'éducation qu'il donnent) . Et d'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas des pensées bizarre, mais des pensée irraisonnées. 

Mais tout ça, c'est pour les vrais philosophes et éducateur de jeunes enfants (Les vrais, là aussi.)


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi une déformation populaire d'éduquer en frappant,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

> C'est ça l'éducation *cogn*itive ?


MDR.....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> En voici, un autre exemple :
> 
> Le lieu : une pièce close avec :
> -         une échelle
> ...


Nam, c'est du Pavlof ... 

Et d'ailleurs, tu crois que les nouveaux singes ont compris pourquoi ils ne doivent pas monter sur l'échelle ? 
Essaye d'apprendre à quelqu'un à faire de l'ordinateur comme ça, je peu te dire que le jour ou il veut faire quelque chose d'autre que ce que tu lui as appris, ben il va vite éteindre son ordinateur. Pk ? Il ne sais pas se servir d'un ordinateur : Il répète ce que tu lui as appris en prenant soin de l'empêcher de dévier de ce qui tu lui as appris.

Entreprise Ok, si service il y a !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi une déformation populaire d'éduquer en frappant, et d'empêcher les gosses de ce forger le propre avis sur ce qui les entoures (quitte à ce que celui-ci soit faux), alors qu'on est pas foutu de répondre à leurs questions.
> Et c'est encore une déformation populaire que de croire que ceux qui à un moment on pensé différemment de toi son bon pour le secteur psy.
> 
> 
> ...


Et c'est à 25 ans que tu as découvert tout ça ?   Tes certitudes prêtent à sourire. Tes raccourcis aussi. L'éducation des gosses c'est ceux qui n'en ont pas qui en parlent toujours le plus. D'autre part. je ne vois pas ce que la notion vient foutre là-dedans.

Enfin bon.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> En voici, un autre exemple :
> 
> Le lieu : une pièce close avec :
> -         une échelle
> ...



Du behaviorisme ! :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

message effacé par moi-meme


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Du behaviorisme ! :rateau: :casse:


 
Comment il se la pête !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

*Avant j'croyais*
que Stook il arrêterait le flood à 10000 messages...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Du behaviorisme ! :rateau: :casse:


Tu tombes bien tiens... T'as les arguments et le moyen de les exprimer sans t'énerver toi, tu expliques au Monsieur, là ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avant j'croyais*
> que Stook il arrêterait le flood à 10000 messages...




c'etait pas du flood, mais du hors charte...alors je "motomodère" !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Nam, c'est du Pavlof ...



Je conteste ca serait plutôt du Skinner. Un type qui avait de sacré conceptions sur "l'éducation"


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je conteste ca serait plutôt du Skinner. Un type qui avait de sacré conceptions sur "l'éducation"


 
Léonard Skinnerd ?

Prononcer lailleneurde Skineurde ???

Ancien prof de lettres des frères Van Zandt ?????

Si vous pouvez pas comprendre demandez, n'hésitez pas... je sais que c'est un peu tordu....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes bien tiens... T'as les arguments et le moyen de les exprimer sans t'énerver toi, tu expliques au Monsieur, là ?




Me semble que t'as tout expliqué nan ? :love: 
Et puis j'ai pas encore bu mon café


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Me semble que t'as tout expliqué nan ? :love:
> Et puis j'ai pas encore bu mon café


 
Feignasse !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Léonard Skinnerd ?
> 
> Prononcer lailleneurde Skineurde ???
> 
> ...




Lynyrd Skynyrd...... 
ça va, on est pas completement nié....non plus...


----------



## fredintosh (30 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit, je croyais que lorsqu'on avait besoin d'argent, il suffisait d'aller à la banque...  
Lorsque je voulais un jouet, je disais : "ben, on va à la banque chercher de l'argent !"
Mais on n'y allait pas...  
Je trouvais que les adultes étaient vraiment des gros paresseux, alors que la banque n'était pas si loin que ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Lynyrd Skynyrd......
> ça va, on est pas completement nié....non plus...


 
Disons pas tous...


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Léonard Skinnerd ?
> 
> Prononcer lailleneurde Skineurde ???
> 
> ...


 
Ca te gratte ou bien ?:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Lynyrd Skynyrd......
> ça va, on est pas completement nié....non plus...




et en plus, c'etait pas leur prof de lettre, mais de sport....


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Disons pas tous...




oui, t'as peut etre raison...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et en plus, c'etait pas leur prof de lettre, mais de sport....


 
A peut être...

Moi le sport... 

à part deux ou trois activités bien définies...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi le sport...
> 
> à part deux ou trois activités bien définies...




tu m'etonnes...


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi une déformation populaire d'éduquer en frappant, et d'empêcher les gosses de ce forger le propre avis sur ce qui les entoures (quitte à ce que celui-ci soit faux), alors qu'on est pas foutu de répondre à leurs questions.
> Et c'est encore une déformation populaire que de croire que ceux qui à un moment on pensé différemment de toi son bon pour le secteur psy.
> C'est vrais, mais c'est à cause des parents (Et de l'éducation qu'il donnent) . Et d'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas des pensées bizarre, mais des pensée irraisonnées.
> 
> Mais tout ça, c'est pour les vrais philosophes et éducateur de jeunes enfants (Les vrais, là aussi.)





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est à 25 ans que tu as découvert tout ça ?   Tes certitudes prêtent à sourire. Tes raccourcis aussi. L'éducation des gosses c'est ceux qui n'en ont pas qui en parlent toujours le plus. D'autre part. je ne vois pas ce que la notion vient foutre là-dedans.
> 
> Enfin bon.




il est clair que quand tu n'as pas de gamins, tu glose en disant que tes gamins ils seront comme ça et pas autrement, que tu les laisseras pas faire ça et ptati et patata...  
mais une fois qu'ils sont là, oublie tout ce que tu as pu dire comme conneries (si, si c'en était!!) et tu essaye de faire du mieux que tu peux (que tu estimes être le mieux !!)
je parle vraiment d'éducation, pas des broutilles du genre: "met pas tes doigts dans ton nez, tes coudes sur la table...etc..."  
les théories .... AU PLACARD !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Le mieux c'est de pas en faire...

ça pue, ça gueule, ça bouffe, ça chie... et ça rapporte rien.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est de pas en faire...
> 
> ça pue, ça gueule, ça bouffe, ça chie... et ça rapporte rien.




c'est ce que je me disais avant, il y a longtemps.....


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est de pas en faire...
> 
> ça pue, ça gueule, ça bouffe, ça chie... et ça rapporte rien.



Quelle constance dans tes propos.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle constance dans tes propos.


 
Y a quand même une certaine évolution, vers plus de douceur... non ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand une certaine évolution, vers plus de douceur... non ?



y'a un peu moins de mots.... 


bon ben du coup il est parti, on l'entends plus "Leyry Hynemonth"... l'as eu peur ?  
c'est con je commencais à me chauffer ....


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand une certaine évolution, vers plus de douceur... non ?



Dans deux ans t'as deux gosses.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans deux ans t'as deux gosses.


 
Faut pas exagérer non plus.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagérer non plus.



Non, juste deux petits africains adoptés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans deux ans t'as deux gosses.



'Tain, Webo! On dirait ma mère... 20 ans qu'elle me radote les mêmes conneries...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est de pas en faire...
> 
> ça pue, ça gueule, ça bouffe, ça chie... et ça rapporte rien.


Ca se discute...
Un peu estropié, il parait qu'il y a moyen...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, Webo! On dirait ma mère... 20 ans qu'elle me radote les mêmes conneries...


 
Pareil pour moi, mais juste 10...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca se discute...
> Un peu estropié, il parait qu'il y a moyen...


oh non, bobby, mais quelle horrrrrrrrrreur!!!!
on avait dit pas les enfants!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oh non, bobby, mais quelle horrrrrrrrrreur!!!!
> on avait dit pas les enfants!


 
Tu connais le bengladesh ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le bengladesh ?


Pas besoin d'aller jusque là bas...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour choper la chiasse non...


----------



## chokobelle (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est de pas en faire...
> 
> ça pue, ça gueule, ça bouffe, ça chie... et ça rapporte rien.



Et les allocations familliales alors


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes...



Euh, tu tétonne dans bcp de fils mon cher stook


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

lu les amiches.

s'est partie pour une journée de winneur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'étais petit et que ma mère me disait "T'as lu Spirou !" je pensait que c'étais une maladie "l'uspirou"  donc je comprenait pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, mais juste 10...


J'sens qu'on va ouvrir un club


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

alors celle ci est sublime elle est d'un potes qui depuis le plus jeunes âge a cru que ses testicule s'appellais des gesticule mais un beaux jour a l'école sa prof lui a dit: NANAR ARRETTE DE GESTICULER.

se fut un grand choc pour lui.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'sens qu'on va ouvrir un club


 arffff... tu l'as dit...


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

la mienne fait des prière pour que je lui présente une meuf (je qui est arrivé il n'y a pas longtemps mais elle n'est pas prete de revenir )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> arffff... tu l'as dit..


Un truc qu'il faudrait appeler triangle ou quelque chose dans le genre 

Et où on ne m'oublierait pas pour changer ! :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Ah ouais faudrait créer une nouveau cercle...


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qu'il faudrait appeler triangle ou quelque chose dans le genre
> 
> Et où on ne m'oublierait pas pour changer ! :mouais:


le" club des carré pour faire concurance a celui des cercles!


tout de suite on vois les MGZ tout dans la concurance l'esprit de compéttition.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le" club des carré pour faire concurance a celui des cercles!
> 
> 
> tout de suite on vois les MGZ tout dans la concurance l'esprit de compéttition.


cherchez pas la quadrature du cercle ça a déjà été fait ....


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> cherchez pas la quadrature du cercle ça a déjà été fait ....


de toute façon j'y est rien comprit a ce truc!

les carrés sont des carré les cercle des cercle!

on vas pas cherché plus loin.

le seul façon de rendre un carré en cercle s'est de le percé bien au millieux et d'y mettre un axe et de le faire tourné très vite.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon j'y est rien comprit a ce truc!
> les carrés sont des carré les cercle des cercle!
> on vas pas cherché plus loin.
> le seul façon de rendre un carré en cercle s'est de le percé bien au millieux et d'y mettre un axe et de le faire tourné très vite.


pas compliqué 
Tu prends un triangle dont la base est (PI)x2R et dont la hauteur est R ... sa superficie est donc celle d'un cercle de rayon R  ... car S= B/2 x h = (PI)x2R/2 xR  = (pi) Rcarré = surface du cercle

Pour moi donc l'équivalent du cercle qui n'est pas un cercle est un triangle .. tu as donc ton nom ... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qu'il faudrait appeler triangle ou quelque chose dans le genre
> 
> Et où on ne m'oublierait pas pour changer ! :mouais:



Tu le nommes comme tu veux, mais qu'on ne m'oublie pas non plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Euh... il me semble avoir lu quelque part que TOI, ils ne t'avaient pas oublié...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Ah, on m'aurait menti ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Disons q'uen plus, avec ton Alzheimer, c'est difficile de jauger ce dont tu te souviens... Entre démence et affabulations, y'a de quoi s'égarer... conviens-en


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Ça son ©ercle on s'en souvient


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Prenez le triangle car c'est l'équivalent d'un cercle tout en n'en étant pas un et il a des petits coins pour se cacher contrairement au cercle


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends un triangle dont la base est (PI)x2R et dont la hauteur est R ... sa superficie est donc celle d'un cercle de rayon R ... car S= B/2 x h = (PI)x2R/2 xR = (pi) Rcarré = surface du cercle


 
Tain, Bertrand Renard, sort de ce corps !!


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça son ©ercle on s'en souvient


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tain, Bertrand Renard, sort de ce corps !!


Derrière ce cri je devine de vieux tourments ... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qu'il faudrait appeler triangle ou quelque chose dans le genre
> 
> Et où on ne m'oublierait pas pour changer ! :mouais:


 
[fouteur de merde] On t'avais pas oublié. Ils ont juste préféré voter pour JPTK...  [/fouteur de merde]

:rateau:  

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [fouteur de merde] On t'avais pas oublié. Ils ont juste préféré voter pour JPTK...  [/fouteur de merde]
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> :love:


 
Je me permets de faire remarquer que je m'étais alors elevé contre celà, mais je n'avais pas été entendu...


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Derrière ce cri je devine de vieux tourments ... :love:


 
M'en parle pas, j'étais tout gamin, ma grand mere était accroc ! 
Tiens, avant j'pensais que les maths c'était super important...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de faire remarquer que je m'étais alors elevé contre celà, mais je n'avais pas été entendu...


bouhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bouhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou


 
quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Bah si on m'avait écouté t'aurais été nommé alors


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah si on m'avait écouté t'aurais été nommé alors


 
Je l'ai été mais sur le tard...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Z'avez pas fini vos règlements de compte naméo ? La prochaine fois, votez pour moi


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Mais on votait pour toi ! en riant


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Arf... on a rigolé quand même...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais on votait pour toi ! en riant


 
Me rappelle plus


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

avant j'croyais pas passer pour un traumatisé en annulant la soirée du 31


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arf... on a rigolé quand même...


 
D'ailleurs y parait que depuis la fermeture Roberto est sous lexomil


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

pourqquoi crois-tu qu'il bosse de 6h à 24h chaque jour ???


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourqquoi crois-tu qu'il bosse 24h chaque jour ???


parce qu'il a plus rien dans le pantalon ... il n'a plus que ça pour occuper ses mains  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Bah.. y'en a qui se masturbent en dessinant des mickey, d'autres en faisant des copier-coller... Après tout, y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

avant j'croyais à mickey


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avant j'croyais à mickey


Avant quoi ????


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Avant de voir l'avatar de cretinoïde


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça son ©ercle on s'en souvient


il ne faut jamais ho non jamais agrandir le cercle de ses ami.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah.. y'en a qui se masturbent en dessinant des mickey, d'autres en faisant des copier-coller... Après tout, y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien


surtout quand ça fait pas de mal


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut jamais ho non jamais agrandir le cercle de ses ami.


no comprendo ...


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> no comprendo ...


ne t'en fait pas un jour tu va comprendre. et là sa va faire mal.


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ne t'en fait pas un jour tu va comprendre. et là sa va faire mal.




Il a pourtant l'air tellement gentil ton avatar


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2005)

On est surpris par le sérieux extrême des posts de ce fil, il faut aller plus avant encore et plonger dans des profondeurs insondables pour réveiller les lecteurs...

Avant j'croyais qu'avant j'croyais ! ! !


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

ça manque de folie ici


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il a pourtant l'air tellement gentil ton avatar


non j'ai eu la chance d'être prévenus a l'avance.
j'ai pu donné un coup de reins qui m'a permit d'évité le dangereux machin.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de folie ici


Je voudrais bien rigoler mais entre les "ça va faire mal" et les "plonger dans les profondeurs insondables" j'ai du mal à me concentrer ...


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais rigoler mais entre les "ça va faire mal" et les "plonger dans les profondeurs insondables" j'ai du mal à me concentrer ...




Bouche toi les trous inutiles...les reste viendra tout seul


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bouche toi les trous inutiles...les reste viendra tout seul


Tu veux dire qu'ils sont tous mal (em)bouchés sur ce forum?


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien rigoler mais entre les "ça va faire mal" et les "plonger dans les profondeurs insondables" j'ai du mal à me concentrer ...


je voie qu'une solution !

TU SORT!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je voie qu'une solution !
> 
> TU SORT!!!!!!!


je ne me suis pas senti rentrer quelque part ... si tu as sentis quelque chose c'était pas moi! .. :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je ne me suis pas senti rentrer quelque part ... tu as sentis quelque chose?  .. :rateau:


non  

ha si ..........


ha non en fait rien.


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'ils sont tous mal (em)bouchés sur ce forum?




Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai même jamais osé penser


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai même jamais osé penser


Tututut .... on ne se "retire" pas aussi facilement avec moi ..


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tututut .... on ne se "retire" pas aussi facilement avec moi ..



 je ne rentre pas n'importe où


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je ne rentre pas n'importe où


surtout chez les bouchés à l'émeri! ...


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que tout les Jo avec un Da...s..seins...


'tain c'est nul :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais aller au Lavaux, maintenant je sais que je vais au Great


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant de voir l'avatar de cretinoïde


Il est vrai que cela doit être une expérience traumatisante


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon, difficile d'élever le débat !

 

Voici des précisions qui seront utiles à tous les diminués des hémisphères cérébraux :

Avant j'croyais à des tas de trucs...
Et parmi tous ces trucs, le plus important était "Avant j'croyais qu'avant j'croyais".
Simple !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Recentrons....


_Avant, je croyais que j'allais rentrer au ©ercle_


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bon, difficile d'élever le débat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avant je croyais qu'il y avait des loustics qui croyaient avoir crû savoir ... 

.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Recentrons....
> 
> 
> _Avant, je croyais que j'allais rentre au ©ercle_


   ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...


   ...


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Le pur cochon du ©ercle a dit:
			
		

> Le corse du ©ercle a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben quoi, j'ai rencentré le fil non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


:modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: :modo: :modo:


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Avent, je croyais que la déviation des sujet postés dans le bar n'étais pas systématique, et souvent due à une intervention d'un petit éberlué à qui l'on à donné 25 ballet de façon tout à fait arbitraire. 

Aujourd'hui, je sais que ce n'est pas de ma faute, et je dormirais mieux ce soir. :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Avent, je croyais que la déviation des sujet postés dans le bar n'étais pas systématique, et souvent due à une intervention d'un petit éberlué à qui l'on à donné 25 ballet de façon tout à fait arbitraire.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je sais que ce n'est pas de ma faute, et je dormirais mieux ce soir. :sleep:



qui ça l'éberlué ?!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> qui ça l'éberlué ?!!!


T'inquiète pas : les personnes concernées comprendront.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas : les personnes concernées comprendront.



moi je veux bien causer "éducation"....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais que parler de soi à la troisième personne était l'apanage de l'Amok... 

Certaines certitudes (décidément !) sont d'autant plus faciles à déclamer qu'elles nous arrangent. Se remettre en question soi-même demande une abnégation que même l'âge n'est pas sûr d'apporter. Profites de cette qualité de sommeil peut-être galvaudée  Moi je suis insomniaque et souvent, ça me ravit.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Mais lui refuse de comprendre qu'on est pas obliger d'éduquer ses enfants "juste" comme on peux.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Je trouve qu'a partir du 4messsage de cette page, sauf la fin, les réponses ont un caractère constructif légèrement altéré...


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Mais lui refuse de comprendre qu'on est pas obliger d'éduquer ses enfants "juste" comme on peux.



on est jamais obligé de faire quoi que ce soit !!
et les enfants on les éduque comme on veux (malheureusement pour certains !!), certains les éduquent comme ils peuvent, il suffit d'habiter sur la planète Terre pour le savoir...
mais en aucun cas il n'y a un guide pour faire ça, une méthode; n'en déplaise à F.Dolto (même si )...
en un mot comme en cent, ce que tu disais en début de journée me dérangeait légèrement...un peu ... beaucoup...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'a partir du 4messsage de cette page, sauf la fin, les réponses ont un caractère constructif légèrement altéré...


C'est bien ce que je suggérais dans le n°491 (Désolé, j'ai pas le même nombre de message par page : 10 )... mais on continue quand même.... 


Tu devrais aussi souligner le 0 dans ta signature... je me suis pas fait avoir !


> on est jamais obligé de faire quoi que ce soit !!
> et les enfants on les éduque comme on veux (malheureusement pour certains !!), certains les éduquent comme ils peuvent, il suffit d'habiter sur la planète Terre pour le savoir...
> mais en aucun cas il n'y a un guide pour faire ça, une méthode; n'en déplaise à F.Dolto (même si )...
> en un mot comme en cent, ce que tu disais en début de journée me dérangeait légèrement...un peu ... beaucoup...


J'ai coulé pas mal d'encre ce matin, et pas mal de monde à en fait couler sur moi... alors si tu veux connaître le fond ( du trou ) de ma pensée, il faudra que tu sois un peut plus précis.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais aussi souligner le 0 dans ta signature... je me suis pas fait avoir !



Ben il est souligné que quand on mets la souris dessus... 
je m'y mets...

Petit, je croyais que tout le monde était con... maintenant je me rends compte que j'"tait bien gentil de dire ca


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est souligné que quand on mets la souris dessus...
> je m'y mets...
> 
> Petit, je croyais que tout le monde était con... maintenant je me rends compte que j'"tait bien gentil de dire ca


Non, non, il ne se souligne pas sous la souri. (Chez moi en tout cas)

... Légèrement moins con que ce que tu disais.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ... Légèrement moins con que ce que tu disais.



euh.. tu peux approfondir ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> euh.. tu peux approfondir ?


Oui, oui, il y a bien retour de l'insulte.


Oups.... je viens de faire confusion...

Quand tu disais "Petit, ...." Tu parlais de toi seul ?


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, il y a bien retour de l'insulte.



En même temps, il a treize ans.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Le monde est moins que ce que je disait...

Qu'est ce que j'ai dit de si con ? (a part peut etre que la notion d'humour t'es etrangere ?  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, il a treize ans.


Whais.... je suis vraiment le type qui se fie à ce genre de renseignement (Cf: ma localisation, un exemple parmi tant d'autres.)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, il a treize ans.



désolé de dire ca, mais ce genre de truc mets les la ou je pense


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Le monde est moins que ce que je disait...
> 
> Qu'est ce que j'ai dit de si con ? (a part peut etre que la notion d'humour t'es etrangere ?  )


Toutes mes excuses les plus plates et compressées :

J'ai cru que lorsque tu disais "petit", tu me parlais à moi (Pk ? ça deviens trop long à expliquer...)
et du coup, j'avais compris que tu me traitais de con.... 

Vraiment désolé.

Toujours est-il que dans ta signature, le 0 n'est jamais souligné, quoiqu'il arrive.

Pour enlever les points, c'est par là:


<=


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses les plus plates et compressées :
> 
> J'ai cru que lorsque tu disais "petit", tu me parlais à moi (Pk ? ça deviens trop long à expliquer...)
> et du coup, j'avais compris que tu me traitais de con....
> ...



Ah d'accord on se comprends mieux dans ce cas  

Je vais pas t'enlever de points, pas mon genre  

__________
Nobody, dsl mais j'aime pas les trucs du genre de ton message...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord on se comprends mieux dans ce cas
> 
> Je vais pas t'enlever de points, pas mon genre
> 
> ...


C'est surtout que la tentation était grande par rapport au sujet en cours..... faut pas trop lui en vouloir.

Par contre, sans vouloir te vexer, la formule "j'aime pas les trucs du genre de ton message" fait vraiment .... péter de rire.... je crois que c'est les mots.


----------



## Yama (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai très longtemps pensé qu'un veau élévé sous la mère était élevé SOUS LA MER.....

J'ai pensé ça très tard en fait car j'immaginais qu'on devait surproduire de la viande et que sous la mer les conditions de pression ou je sais pas quoi permettait une amélioration du rendement... 

enfin expliquer le mic mac qu'il y avait dans ma tête à ce sujet ne ferait que m'enfoncer. J'ose pas vous dire jusqu'a quel age j'ai garder cette bouilli de science fiction mal digéré dans la tête : la honte totale


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

non, c marrant


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Tu pourrais nous donner un ordre d'idée ?  +18 ou -18 ?
(Pardon, c'est vrais, on est pas au MQCD)


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Nobody, dsl mais j'aime pas les trucs du genre de ton message...



Il n'y a pas de problème.
Je peux comprendre qu'on réagisse ainsi. Moi-même, de temps en temps... 

Ceci dit, je pense que vous n'avez pas compris le sens de mon post.
Mais ce n'est pas grave. Passons à autre chose.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Si, si t'inquiète, le message est plus ou moins passé.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Décembre 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> J'ai très longtemps pensé qu'un veau élévé sous la mère était élevé SOUS LA MER.....
> 
> J'ai pensé ça très tard en fait car j'immaginais qu'on devait surproduire de la viande et que sous la mer les conditions de pression ou je sais pas quoi permettait une amélioration du rendement...
> 
> enfin expliquer le mic mac qu'il y avait dans ma tête à ce sujet ne ferait que m'enfoncer. J'ose pas vous dire jusqu'a quel age j'ai garder cette bouilli de science fiction mal digéré dans la tête : la honte totale



Tiens, enfin un post dans le sujet du fil, ça faisait longtemps.  
Vu ce qu'a subi Leyry, le dernier à avoir osé poster ce qu'il "croyait avant", tu as bien du courage, Yama...

 

PS : Ca va Leyry ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai coulé pas mal d'encre ce matin, et pas mal de monde à en fait couler sur moi... alors si tu veux connaître le fond ( du trou ) de ma pensée, il faudra que tu sois un peut plus précis.




je suis remonté dans les pages et j'ai fait une petite synthèse (désolé pour les autres joyeux drilles) :
([MGZ] BackCat)-  En attendant, tous les gosses n'ont pas des idées à la con, ne t'en déplaise

(L H)-  Ou plutôt; tous n'osent pas l'avouer ....

([MGZ] BackCat)-  Possible aussi. Mais j'insiste : tous les gosses n'ont pas forcément de pensées "bizarres". C'est une déformation populaire de croire dans cette psychanalyse de comptoir.

(L H)-  C'est aussi une déformation populaire d'éduquer en frappant, et d'empêcher les gosses de ce forger le propre avis sur ce qui les entoures (quitte à ce que celui-ci soit faux), alors qu'on est pas foutu de répondre à leurs questions.
 Et c'est encore une déformation populaire que de croire que ceux qui à un moment on pensé différemment de toi son bon pour le secteur psy.

([MGZ] BackCat)- tous les gosses n'ont pas forcément de pensées "bizarres"

(L H)-  C'est vrais, mais c'est à cause des parents (Et de l'éducation qu'il donnent) . Et d'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas des pensées bizarre, mais des pensée irraisonnées. 
Mais tout ça, c'est pour les vrais philosophes et éducateur de jeunes enfants (Les vrais, là aussi.)

([MGZ] BackCat)-  Et c'est à 25 ans que tu as découvert tout ça ?  Tes certitudes prêtent à sourire. Tes raccourcis aussi. L'éducation des gosses c'est ceux qui n'en ont pas qui en parlent toujours le plus. D'autre part. je ne vois pas ce que la notion vient foutre là-dedans.

(Tirhum)-  il est clair que quand tu n'as pas de gamins, tu glose en disant que tes gamins ils seront comme ça et pas autrement, que tu les laisseras pas faire ça et ptati et patata...
 mais une fois qu'ils sont là, oublie tout ce que tu as pu dire comme conneries (si, si c'en était!!) et tu essaye de faire du mieux que tu peux (que tu estimes être le mieux !!)
 je parle vraiment d'éducation, pas des broutilles du genre: "met pas tes doigts dans ton nez, tes coudes sur la table...etc..."
 les théories .... AU PLACARD !!!

(L H)- Avent, je croyais que la déviation des sujet postés dans le bar n'étais pas systématique, et souvent due à une intervention d'un petit éberlué à qui l'on à donné 25 ballet de façon tout à fait arbitraire. 
 Aujourd'hui, je sais que ce n'est pas de ma faute, et je dormirais mieux ce soir. 

donc voici pour la précision, on continue la conversation ou bien...?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, enfin un post dans le sujet du fil, ça faisait longtemps.
> Vu ce qu'a subi Leyry, le dernier à avoir osé poster ce qu'il "croyait avant", tu as bien du courage, Yama...
> 
> 
> ...


MDR ... Oui, ça va, et je suis bien contant que ces types soient pas en face de moi : ça fait longtemps que je serais soir en asile, sois dans une boîte.

Mais ce n'est pas le seul à avoir posté.... Quelques-un l'on testé.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je suis remonté dans les pages et j'ai fait une petite synthèse


ça, c'est de la précision....

Si c'est tout ça qui te dérange un peut... beaucoup, ben je pense que tu devrais éteindre ton ordinateur maintenant. Peut-être même débrancher tout : le message de confirmation risquerais de te rendre insomniaque.

On commence par quel morceau ?

(En tout cas, merci pour le texte de base)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, il a treize ans.



Oui, je suis bien placé pour le savoir


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est de la précision....
> 
> Si c'est tout ça qui te dérange un peut... beaucoup, ben je pense que tu devrais éteindre ton ordinateur maintenant. Peut-être même débrancher tout : le message de confirmation risquerais de te rendre insomniaque.
> 
> ...




comme tu veux, juste le temps de me servir un ti'punch... 

P.S : je suis déjà insomniaque !!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comme tu veux, juste le temps de me servir un ti'punch...
> 
> P.S : je suis déjà insomniaque !!


C'est une maladie (censure de la sciure)

C'est toi qui veux des explication, pas moi... je ne sais pas ce que tu comprend mal.... et c'est bien là le coeur du problème je crois bien.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est une maladie (censure de la sciure)
> 
> C'est toi qui veux des explication, pas moi... je ne sais pas ce que tu comprend mal.... et c'est bien là le coeur du problème je crois bien.



je te cite : - C'est aussi une déformation populaire d'éduquer en frappant, et d'empêcher les gosses de ce forger le propre avis sur ce qui les entoures (quitte à ce que celui-ci soit faux), alors qu'on est pas foutu de répondre à leurs questions.

tu as l'air de dire que tout se passe toujours comme ça; je suis désolé; il est possible d'élever ses enfants, sans les frapper d'abord et de les laisser regarder ce qui les entourent sans pour autant leur mettre un schéma directeur sous le nez...
quand à répondre à leurs questions je dirait (vraiment personnellement) que j'essaie, en tenant compte de l'âge de ma fille pour qu'elle comprenne par rapport à ce qu'elle connaît, ce qu'elle a comme perception (vécu, vocabulaire, connaisance, etc...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Hum.... peut être que chez toi, la déformation populaire est quelque chose qui est adopté par tout le monde sans exception. Pas chez moi en tout cas : Je suis loin de penser que les parents élèvent toujours leurs enfants en les frappent. (J'ai peur qu'il faille  encore clarifier parce que je ne sais pas si tu as seulement saisis que je dénonçais cette façon d'éduquer des enfants)

Ces vrais que répondre à leurs questions est difficile, surtout lorsqu'on prend en compte les différentes interprétations qu'ils peuvent en faire (selon tout un tas de facteurs). En fait je faisais rapport aux personnes réprimandent leurs enfant alors qu'il cherche à comprendre quelque chose : En quelque sorte, les bloquer sur leurs raisonnement parce que le raisonnement des parents est bloqué.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Hum.... peut être que chez toi, la déformation populaire est quelque chose qui est adopté par tout le monde sans exception. Pas chez moi en tout cas : Je suis loin de penser que les parents élèvent toujours leurs enfants en les frappent. (J'ai peur qu'il faille  encore clarifier parce que je ne sais pas si tu as seulement saisis que je dénonçais cette façon d'éduquer des enfants)
> 
> Ces vrais que répondre à leurs questions est difficile, surtout lorsqu'on prend en compte les différentes interprétations qu'ils peuvent en faire (selon tout un tas de facteurs). En fait je faisais rapport aux personnes réprimandent leurs enfant alors qu'il cherche à comprendre quelque chose : En quelque sorte, les bloquer sur leurs raisonnement parce que le raisonnement des parents est bloqué.




j'ai saisis !!  
ce que je te reproches (c'est pas le bon mot mais là je n'en trouve pas d'autre !), c'est que tu édites  est un raisonnement purement théorique; la solution n'est jamais, absolument jamais comme on l'avais pensée (surtout dans ce domaine), ni complètement à l'inverse...il n'y a de "règle" ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre et j'ai eu l'impression tout à l'heure (en début de journée) que tu théorisais par pur jeu de l'esprit, la philo c'est bien en cours de philo...
mais je me trompe peut-être sur tes intentions...
et un raisonnement n'est jamais bloqué, se serait à désespérer de l'espèce (là c'est moi qui théorises...).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

C'est cool, j'ai des progrès de clarification à faire..... (Je sais pas si j'y arriverais un jour, mais arrêter de parler irais plus vite !)


> ce que je te reproches (c'est pas le bon mot mais là je n'en trouve pas d'autre !), c'est que tu édites est un raisonnement purement théorique; la solution n'est jamais, absolument jamais comme on l'avais pensée (surtout dans ce domaine), ni complètement à l'inverse...il n'y a de "règle" ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre


 C'est vrais. Mais il y a tellement de possibilité, comme tu le dis si longuement, qu'il faut rendre les choses un peut "théorique" pour qu'il y ai justement une marge d'adaptation à chaque situation plus importante. Bref, chercher à avoir une vision externe au problème.



> Et un raisonnement n'est jamais bloqué


  Ben si, justement, à commencer par le "Non" des parents suivit de ....rien. C'est ce que j'appelle un raisonnement bloqué (un parmi d'autres) . On à déjà abordé ça ce matin avec les singe (Aucune comparaison. Merci) : Si tu dis non à ton enfant, il va pas le faire, mais il va pas comprendre pourquoi il doit pas le faire. Donc, il le fera, mais quand tu ne sera pas là.
La encore, j'ai fait une théorie, mais c'est pas obligé que ça ce passe comme ça. 
Edtih : J'ai oublié de dire que tout ceci n'était pas recommandé !


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool, j'ai des progrès de clarification à faire..... (Je sais pas si j'y arriverais un jour, mais arrêter de parler irais plus vite !)
> C'est vrais. Mais il y a tellement de possibilité, comme tu le dis si longuement, qu'il faut rendre les choses un peut "théorique" pour qu'il y ai justement une marge d'adaptation à chaque situation plus importante. Bref, chercher à avoir une vision externe au problème.
> 
> Ben si, justement, à commencer par le "Non" des parents suivit de ....rien. C'est ce que j'appelle un raisonnement bloqué (un parmi d'autres) . On à déjà abordé ça ce matin avec les singe (Aucune comparaison. Merci) : Si tu dis non à ton enfant, il va pas le faire, mais il va pas comprendre pourquoi il doit pas le faire. Donc, il le fera, mais quand tu ne sera pas là.
> La encore, j'ai fait une théorie, mais c'est pas obligé que ça ce passe comme ça.



quand je dis non à ma fille je lui explique toujours pourquoi ! mais c'est vrai qu'il est très facile d'être tenté de sauter cette étape par pure tranquilité passagère...
je fais court c'est long d'écrire, plus facile de parler !!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Oui, et pas mal de parents se laissent avoir par ça.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

quand tu parle de quelque chose, la forme ( c'est d'ailleurs en partie ce dont on parle !) est importante sinon tu t'expose à des tirs de barrage, comme ce qui t'es arrivé aujourd'hui... 
je n'arrivait pas (au début) à voir ce que tu voulais dire !!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

T'inquiète, c'est toujours comme ça. (Surtout ici ou la tendance est de partir au quart de tour...)

Par contre, j'ai jamais réussis à intégrer "forme" et tous les sens possibles.... (Comme brancher un clavier en serial sur un port USB en gros...). Tu veux pas mettre de la lumière sur ton message ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, c'est toujours comme ça.



au travail alors !! après la théorie , la rhétorique !!   
pas besoin de devenir un tribun non plus, faut pas pousser... à moins de vouloir être homme politique....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Elle est bien sombre tu lumière..... Je n'ai compris que la première phrase....

tribun ? Rapport avec tirhum ?  Citoyen de la tribu peut être ?

... et alors le reste ???? !


Au fait, je suis un maniaque de la fonction Editer..... juste au cas où.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien sombre tu lumière..... Je n'ai compris que la première phrase....
> 
> tribun ? Rapport avec tirhum ?
> 
> ...



aucun rapport; tribun se dit de quelqu'un qu est bon orateur ou éloquent !!  
édite, édite !!
j'arrive à me souvenir de mes paroles (en général, je ne suis pas infaillible!), je n'ai nul besoin que l'on ravive mes souvenirs....


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que l'espéranto aurait applani les différents dans la compréhension entre les peuples et même au sein d'un même peuple .... on est loin du compte ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Finalement, c'est bien moins spectaculaire que ce que je croyais.


> édite, édite !!
> j'arrive à me souvenir de mes paroles (en général, je ne suis pas infaillible!), je n'ai nul besoin que l'on ravive mes souvenirs....


  Est-ce que chez toi, éditer un message, c'est égal à envoyer un message ?
(ça fait deux fois que j'ai cette impression ce soir...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que l'espéranto aurait applani les différents dans la compréhension entre les peuples et même au sein d'un même peuple .... on est loin du compte ...


Mais on parle français ici, pas l'espéranto.... ne pers pas tout de suite tes illusions....

enfin, vu le temps, je calmerais mes ardeurs si j'étais toi.




On lance un portrait chinois ? (Pour voir quelle réflexions ça suscite....)

---Nam, oubliez, c'est pas une bonne idée.


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, c'est bien moins spectaculaire que ce que je croyais.
> 
> Est-ce que chez toi, éditer un message, c'est égal à envoyer un message ?
> (ça fait deux fois que j'ai cette impression ce soir...)



t'aurais du mieux écouter tes cours sur la Rome antique...

je ne suis pas au fait de toutes les subtilités utilitaires du forum, je suis "nouveau" et peu de penchant pour l'exploration de ce genre  de "trucs"...  



			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> enfin, vu le temps, je calmerais mes ardeurs si j'étais toi.



je suis gentil moi !!! pas vindicatif pour deux sous !   
 si on essayais de relanc er le fil ?

"avant-j'croyais"....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon, continuons sur le sujet....

Longtemps, j'ai pensé ... non, ça vas pas marcher comme ça...
J'ai remarqué, (8ans) que la bouche à essence était toujours à l'opposé du pot d'échappement. (Oui, pardon, on est sur les voitures...). Je pensais donc que si le trou pour mettre l'essence n'était pas toujours du même coté, c'est parcequ'il devait être à l'opposé du pot d'échappement. La question du coté du pot d'échappement était régulé par le même genre de vérité qui font que Dieu et Jésus existent. Bref, ça tombait du ciel, comme ça, tout cuit.

Plus tard (10ans : un record de longévité sur ma recherche du pourquoi donc ? ), j'avais en fin compris : Le coté du pot, c'était par rapport à la conception du moteur. Mais alors Pk donc le pot n'est-il pas toujours dirigé du même coté (Idéalement le coté gauche, pour pas que le gaz partent sur le trottoir.). J'ai repris une partit de l'ancien principe : "Le pot d'échappement est toujours opposé au la bouche d'essence", et j'y ai ajouté que la répartition se faisait alternativement, pour qu'une fois arrivé à la station essence, les voitures puissent être réparties sur les deux coté de la pompe, ce qui la rend ainsi deux fois plus rentable dans un même labs de temps.

Aujourd'hui, je n'ai toujours pas eu l'avis d'un expert en la matière, et je n'ai pas de solution quand aux voiture qui ont deux pots d'échappement. (Ex : Cayenne Sport)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2005)

La fonction éditer est en fait différente de l'envoi de message : Une fois que tu as envoyé un message dans un fil, tu peux modifier le contenu de celui-ci (les fauxtes d'aurtocraphe, par exemple, des petits mots de nuance.... des truc comme ça.) Ainsi, tu remarquera que


> T'inquiète, c'est toujours comme ça.


Est devenue


> T'inquiète, c'est toujours comme ça. (Surtout ici ou la tendance est de partir au quart de tour...)
> 
> Par contre, j'ai jamais réussis à intégrer "forme" et tous les sens possibles.... (Comme brancher un clavier en serial sur un port USB en gros...). Tu veux pas mettre de la lumière sur ton message ?



Parfois, c'est plus que de la nuance, mais comme je te l'ai dis, je suis un accro de la fonction éditer.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, continuons sur le sujet....
> 
> Longtemps, j'ai pensé ... non, ça vas pas marcher comme ça...
> J'ai remarqué, (8ans) que la bouche à essence était toujours à l'opposé du pot d'échappement. (Oui, pardon, on est sur les voitures...). Je pensais donc que si le trou pour mettre l'essence n'était pas toujours du même coté, c'est parcequ'il devait être à l'opposé du pot d'échappement. La question du coté du pot d'échappement était régulé par le même genre de vérité qui font que Dieu et Jésus existent. Bref, ça tombait du ciel, comme ça, tout cuit.
> ...


Et si le pot d'échapementétait du coté opposé au réservoir d'essence simplement pour une meilleure répartition du poid ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Non : C'est pas par rapport au réservoir d'essence (Celui-ci s'étend sur tout le coffre de la voiture, et est simplement plus mince au niveau du pot d'échappement) , C'est par rapport a la bouche d'essence. (Le trous par lequel tu met l'essence si tu préfère.)


----------



## the-monk (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

à mon avis,  le pot d'échapement et l'entrer du réservoir sont eloigné pour limiter les risques d'incendie. Un pot d'échapement après que la voiture est roulé,  c'est chaud, de l'essence sur du metal chaud ça rissque de prendre feux. Les constructeur ont donc, je pense, éloigné au maximum lr pot d'échapement de la bouche d'entrer de l'essence, pour que si on fait une fausse manip l'essence ait beaucoup moins de risque d'aller sur le pot d'échapement et donc de prendre feux.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> à mon avis,  le pot d'échapement et l'entrer du réservoir sont eloigné pour limiter les risques d'incendie. Un pot d'échapement après que la voiture est roulé,  c'est chaud, de l'essence sur du metal chaud ça rissque de prendre feux. Les constructeur ont donc, je pense, éloigné au maximum lr pot d'échapement de la bouche d'entrer de l'essence, pour que si on fait une fausse manip l'essence ait beaucoup moins de risque d'aller sur le pot d'échapement et donc de prendre feux.


C'est ce que je me suis dis à une époque, mais je me suis dis aussi que si l'on commençais à regarder ça, on allais vite enfermer la voiture au garage et ne jamais s'en servir. 

Personnellement, il n'y à que très peux de chance pour que l'essence vienne en contact avec mon pot, (Je parle pour les jours où je suis obligé de faire le tour de ma voiture avec le tuyau) et je pense de surcroît que l'essence s'évaporera plus vite qu'elle ne prendra feux. (Mais alors là, c'est un niveau de supposition suprême...)

Bonne journée !


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

En fait il faut partir du bouchon du réservoir!!

A une époque qui est de moins en moins la notre, les pompes à essence se trouvaient en bordure des trottoirs et par conséquent les bouchons d'essence devaient inévitablement se trouver de leur coté si on ne voulait pas se faire renverser par une voiture ... ça est resté de nos jours sur toutes les voitures malgré la notion de station service où la pompe est centrale

Autrefois le réservoir se trouvaient dans la paroi latérale de la voiture donc du coté du bouchon
(Aujourd'hui les réservoirs sont placés horizontalement sous le plancher pour réduire leur vulnérabilité aux chocs latéraux)

Le pot d'échappement a par conséquent été placé du coté opposé vu le risque dû à la proximité et également pour le cas où lors du retrait du pistolet de l'essence ne viendrait en contact du pot très chaud ... 
Et pour les voitures à deux pots c'est le risque personnel que prend le propriétaire au nom du m'as-tu vu

Voilà pour l'histoire de la voiture


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ben, y-a plus rien à rajouter, si ce n'est.... Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les voitures à deux pots c'est le risque personnel que prend le propriétaire au nom du m'as-tu vu
> Voilà pour l'histoire de la voiture


Je pense pas que chez BMW ils  on pas calculé leur coup   (cf BMW X5)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Bien sûr que c'est à cause de ça que les deux sont éloignés ! Vous n'avez jamais vu de Formule 1 prendre feu au stand parce que de l'essence s'est échappé du remplisseur ? Pour avoir une idée de la chaleur atteinte par votre pot d'échappement, mettez votre main dessus en revenant des courses la prochaine fois 
A la sortie de chambre de combustion les gaz font de 400 à 800°C... vous croyez qu'ils font combien en sortie de pot ? Et le silencieux ? Où part cette chaleur ?


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que chez BMW ils  on pas calculé leur coup   (cf BMW X5)


En cas d'accident ne crois surtout pas une seule seconde que BMW se considera coupable de quoi que ce soit
Quand on manipule de l'essence il est plus que normal que l'on doive prendre un minimun de précaution ... et cette précaution c'est l'utilisateur seul qui peut l'apporter

Quand je vois certaines personnes fumer pendant qu'elles prennent de l'essence cela me glace le sang ... c'est de l'irresponsabilité à la fois pour soi mais surtout pour les autres .... je m'enfuis au plus vite!
Il faut avoir visité au moins une fois une section des grands brûlés pour être définitivement convaincus .... c'est horrible!!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

On tourne autour du pot, les gars...


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> On tourne autour du pot, les gars...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Là aussi, la bouche et l'échappement ne sont pas du même côté ! La nature fait bien les choses.


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Là aussi, la bouche et l'échappement ne sont pas du même côté ! La nature fait bien les choses.


Heureusement en effet .. sinon boujour l'haleine!   

A ce propos j'en ai une à raconter

C'est Enzo ferrari qui meurt et et qui frappe à la porte du paradis ... aussitôt c'est la frénésie ... Dieu lui-même se déplace et lance ému :
- Enzo mon ami! ... quel honneur de te rencontrer .. tu as toujours été mon idole car tu as créé les plus belles voitures du monde ... par exemple la Ferrari Testa Rossa est vraiment une pure merveille! ... mais Enzo .. puisque nous sommes entre grands créateurs , je peux te faire une petite remarque? 
- Miais bien sour ... répond Enzo
- L'allume-cigare ... beaucoup trop près du levier de vitesse tu sais!

Et Enzo légèrement vexé lui répond:
- Dio mio amico! ... quel honneur de te rencontrer ... tou a toujours été mon idole car tou a créé les plou belles femmes dou monde! ... par exemple Monica Belluci est vraiment oune poure merveille! ... mais Dio ... puisque nous sommes entre grands créateurs ye peux te faire oune petite remarque?
- Mais bien sûr Enzo ... répond Dieu
- L'alloumage .... beaucoup trop près de l'échappement tou sais!

:love: :love:


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais qu'on était en 2004 !  

 

Bonne fin d'année à tous les siphonnés du bouchon.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis bien placé pour le savoir



Et moi je suis bien placé pour savoir que t'as 120 euh pardon 60 ans...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais que les avions volaient grace a leurs ailes et qu'ils battaient doucement avec...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Allez... hop ! Petits copier-coller du matin :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Avant, je croyais que les nouilles étaient des légumes que l'on cueillait dans des arbres à nouilles. :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis bien placé pour savoir que t'as 120 euh pardon 60 ans...



Whaouu ! 60 ans ! Il ne les fais pas ! 
Avant je croyais qu'il devait avoir une bonne quarantaine, pas plus


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Avant je croyais que j'étais né dans les choux ... il y a plus de choux dans mon jardin et mon fils est né quand même ..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que j'étais né dans les choux ... il y a plus de choux dans mon jardin et mon fils est né quand même ..



La vérité c'est : on né dans les zopitaux  (pourtant y'a pas de choux aux zopitaux...  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Whaouu ! 60 ans ! Il ne les fais pas !
> Avant je croyais qu'il devait avoir une bonne quarantaine, pas plus


une quarantaine oui, si tu rajoutes qq zéros derrieres.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

Pour les nouveaux :

Avant, je croyais qu'un homme à la mer (représenté dans les bandes dessinées) demandant secours en criant l'obligatoire "au sec..."

...voulait juste ne plus être mouillé et rentrer au sec


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> une quarantaine oui, si tu rajoutes qq zéros derrieres.



C'est mon côté "homme des cavernes" 

Au fait fiston, t'as rangé ta chambre et fait tes devoirs ?


----------



## MacMadam (31 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'avais +/- 6 ans :bebe:, les garçons de ma classe affirmaient qu'on faisait des enfants en piquant un petit pois dans une fourchette, et qu'on enfonçait le tout dans les fesses de la maman :affraid: Mais où ont-ils été cherché cela ? :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'avais +/- 6 ans :bebe:, les garçons de ma classe affirmaient qu'on faisait des enfants en piquant un petit pois dans une fourchette, et qu'on enfonçait le tout dans les fesses de la maman :affraid: Mais où ont-ils été cherché cela ? :mouais:



"On a toujours besoin d'un petit pois chez soi"


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'avais +/- 6 ans :bebe:, les garçons de ma classe affirmaient qu'on faisait des enfants en piquant un petit pois dans une fourchette, et qu'on enfonçait le tout dans les fesses de la maman :affraid: Mais où ont-ils été cherché cela ? :mouais:


Le petit pois est la "petite graine" du mange-tout ... ça explique peut-être cela ..


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'avais +/- 6 ans :bebe:, les garçons de ma classe affirmaient qu'on faisait des enfants en piquant un petit pois dans une fourchette, et qu'on enfonçait le tout dans les fesses de la maman :affraid: Mais où ont-ils été cherché cela ? :mouais:


Facile ! À table ! 
Le père (encore bourré) rate ses petits pois, mais chance ultime, il est encore assez fin viseur pour en récupérer un qui s'éventre au bout du pic extérieur de sa fourchette, se transformant en substitut phallique manifeste.
La mère le tance (à cause de son état) et dit qu'il n'est plus bon à grand chose...
Le père rétorque en brandissant la fourchette : "Encore bon  à te le coller dans les fesses"
Le môme : dans les fesses ? 
Le père : comme ça t'aura un petit frère (si je me trompe pas de trou arh-arh !)*

Drame quotidien de l'alcoolisme à table (on n'en parle pas, au volant oui, mais à table jamais  )

* auquel cas l'enfant croira que la sodomie engendre les filles, bien évidemment


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'avais +/- 6 ans :bebe:, les garçons de ma classe affirmaient qu'on faisait des enfants en piquant un petit pois dans une fourchette, et qu'on enfonçait le tout dans les fesses de la maman :affraid: Mais où ont-ils été cherché cela ? :mouais:



Heureusement qu'à l'aube de l'Humanité, Adam a tout de suite pensé à inventer la fourchette, sinon, on ne serait pas là à dire des conneries.


----------



## MacMadam (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le petit pois est la "petite graine" du mange-tout ... ça explique peut-être cela ..



Bonjour le message déformé


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'à l'aube de l'Humanité, Adam a tout de suite pensé à inventer la fourchette, sinon, on ne serait pas là à dire des conneries.



D'un autre côté, ça m'étonnerait fort que macmadam ait eu 6 ans à l'aube de l'humanité


----------



## MacMadam (31 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, ça m'étonnerait fort que macmadam ait eu 6 ans à l'aube de l'humanité



Les descendants d'Adam ont amélioré la formule depuis


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'à l'aube de l'Humanité, Adam a tout de suite pensé à inventer la fourchette, sinon, on ne serait pas là à dire des conneries.


Vu le volume d'une pomme adam n'avait pas besoin de fourchette pour faire un enfant à Eve ... euh je divague ou la fête a déjà commencé??


----------



## jphg (31 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quand j'étais pitit, je voyais souvent en allemagne, et sur l'autoroute, il y avait toujours des panneaux qui indiquait la direction vers Ausfahrt...je croyais que c'était une ville énorme et qu'on tournait indéfiniment autour...(ausfahrt veut dire sortie...)



(mort de rire ! j'adore)


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quand j'étais pitit, je voyais souvent en allemagne, et sur l'autoroute, il y avait toujours des panneaux qui indiquait la direction vers Ausfahrt...je croyais que c'était une ville énorme et qu'on tournait indéfiniment autour...(ausfahrt veut dire sortie...)



Dans le même genre, je trouvais que le panneau "Toutes directions" était vraiment un panneau très con et inutile.


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2005)

Avant j'croyais que plus tard je ne croirais plus ce que je croyais avant !

:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: 
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyait que lorsqu'une fille vous offrait un présent elle vous offrait par la même occasion une partie de son coeurs.

après se nouvelle ans j'y crois plus.

elle vous offre son amitié se qui est déjà beaucoup.:rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2006)

Déçu??


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que j'allais mourrir si je rentrais dans une église sans m'être confessé auparavant ... je commettais un péché MORTEL qu'il disait le curé!!

On en aura gobé des connneries dans notre enfance ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

avant, ma meilleure amie et moi on se disait qu'on ne s'intéresserait jamais aux garçons :rose:  :rateau: 

ps : ni même aux filles et encore moins


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Comme elle est chaude la maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que surveiller son poids était seulement une question de volonté...


----------



## chokobelle (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que surveiller son poids était seulement une question de volonté...



Le surveiller c'est pas bien compliqué (suffit d'avoir une balance et des yeux ^^ ), c'est plutôt de le remettre dans le droit chemin qui est complexe :hein:


----------



## Imaginus (1 Janvier 2006)

-Avant je croyais qu'a force de travail on obtenait tout ce que l'on voulait.
-Avant je croyais que la raison du juste finissait toujours par l'emporté.
-Avant je croyais que la vie etait plus simple

-Avant je ne pensais pouvoir ingurgité autant d'aspirine par an  
-Avant je pensais qu'une couleur de voiture ne pouvait pas m'enervé autant.
-Avant je pensais que je serais president

-Avant c'etait fianlement mieux. Vraiment !


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avant, ma meilleure amie et moi on se disait qu'on ne s'intéresserait jamais aux garçons :rose:  :rateau:
> 
> ps : ni même aux filles et encore moins


ça c'était avant que l'on se rencontre.














​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Avant, j'croyais qu'être sérieux ça dispensait de fantaisie... Curieuse mésévaluation de notre post-modernité égalitariste au moins-disant culturel.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que passer sous une échelle ça portait malheur ... mais comme il fallait bien se placer en dessous pour la dresser contre le mur, je suis donc passé en dessous des centaines de fois et je n'ai pas spécialement remarqué que les quelques malheurs que j'ai eu dans ma vie provenaient de ça ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Avant, j'croyais que dieu me surveillait dans tout ce que je faisais.
Maintenant, je sais que c'est Bill Gates.


----------



## Fondug (2 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais qu'on s'appelait pour les voeux, mais en fait, on ne reçoit que des "bonané et bon100T"

A gerber !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

*Avant je pensais que souhaiter les v½ux*
rendait vraiment l'année meilleure.

Depuis j'ai compris que ce n'était que folklore, pure convenance ou hypocrisie.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais qu'un accident nucléaire n'était pas une bonne solution, maintenant...   

et bonne année


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que les femmes resteraient des femmes .... maintenant je cherche désespérément leur féminité jusque sous le sabot des chevaux  ...


----------



## Fondug (2 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais que lorsque j'prenais la résolution de ne plus flooder sur les forums ça tiendrait au moins jusqu'au 5 janvier...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que les femmes resteraient des femmes .... maintenant je cherche désespérément leur féminité jusque sous le sabot des chevaux  ...



cesse donc de fréquenter les clubs gays...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que les femmes resteraient des femmes .... maintenant je cherche désespérément leur féminité jusque sous le sabot des chevaux  ...


ouais... ne lève pas trop la tête, sinon tu risques de te prendre un truc pas très féminin dans l'½il...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que j'allais gagnier au loto© mais depuis je me dit que si je le veux faut se mettre a joué.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais que lorsque j'prenais la résolution de ne plus flooder sur les forums ça tiendrait au moins jusqu'au 5 janvier...



au fait, c'est un échec...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ouais... ne lève pas trop la tête, sinon tu risques de te prendre un truc pas très féminin dans l'½il...


:love: :love:


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que stargazer était un éternelle floodeur se soir il ma montré le contraire doi-je être décus ou fier de cette guérison.????????


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Je floode pas je réponds ... C'est pas pareil !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je floode pas je réponds ... C'est pas pareil !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




Bah quoi je lui ai bien répondu non ? Comme à toi à l'instant même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi je lui ai bien répondu non ? Comme à toi à l'instant même !




oui, oui....


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

ils nous font une très belle équipe ses deux là.


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais qu'on s'appelait pour les voeux, mais en fait, on ne reçoit que des "bonané et bon100T"
> A gerber !


A gerber !
Une solution : prendre les devants.
Envoyer un SMS bien avant, du genre : mes amis seront rayés de la liste s'ils m'envoient un SMS au lieu de me présenter leurs voeux de vive voix !

(Mes amis savent depuis longtemps que tout SMS reçu est effacé systématiquement sans être lu)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Y a qu'a éteindre son mobile.. pas plus difficile


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'a éteindre son mobile.. pas plus difficile


C'est une autre solution.

Au début de la mode SMSteuse, à chaque SMS j'ai répondu :   SMS=kk
Et maintenant I am tranquille Bill !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Pour ne plus recevoir des sms à la con:

Pour une nana tu l'invites à une touze
Et pour un mec tu lui demandes 100 francs....

Garanti...tu ne les entends plus...

Au pire la nana dit oui et tu passes un bon moment..


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

puis au pire pour les contre tout, ben il ne faut pas acheter de portable..


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ne plus recevoir des sms à la con:
> 
> Pour une nana tu l'invites à une touze
> Et pour un mec tu lui demandes 100 francs....
> ...


non ... au pire le mec te file 100 balles qui lui restait au fond d'un tiroir et comme t'es français (je parlais pas de toi c'est un exemple), bah t'en à rien à battre parce que les francs ça existe plus  

ouala tu t'es fait couiller


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que quand on avait un bras cassé; c'était comme pour les bonhommes playmobiles, le bras tombait... depuis je joue plus aux playmobiles...


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

moi quand j'étais gamins, je parlais a mes playmobiles.Mais comme il me répondait pas même quand je leurs posais une question et que c'est quand meme très malpolie, ben je leurs cassais les bras...et je les remettais pas.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi quand j'étais gamins, je parlais a mes playmobiles.Mais comme il me répondait pas même quand je leurs posais une question et que c'est quand meme très malpolie, ben je leurs cassais les bras...et je les remettais pas.



Tiens, comme mon frère...


----------



## MacMadam (3 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben je leurs cassais les bras...et je les remettais pas.



Pas de bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... au pire le mec te file 100 balles qui lui restait au fond d'un tiroir et comme t'es français (je parlais pas de toi c'est un exemple), bah t'en à rien à battre parce que les francs ça existe plus
> 
> ouala tu t'es fait couiller




Pour un SMS filer 100 francs.....suisse...??  

Pour ce qui est de me faire couiller... ...je reviens de chez le chien chic, et j'ai les joyeuses toutes brillantes


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, comme mon frère...



à ta place, je ne me vanterais pas d'avoir déjà envoyé 3 fois mon petit frère aux urgences, dont une ppour fracture


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais que 80 Go c'était largement suffisant pour un disque dur de surf sur internet... Aujourd'hui il y a les podcasts.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2006)

Et même plusieurs fois


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

avant je me demandais comment au cinéma les gens faisaient les contre-champs ... je me demandais pourquoi on ne voyait pas la caméra quand on passait d'un côté à l'autre :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avant je me demandais comment au cinéma les gens faisaient les contre-champs ... je me demandais pourquoi on ne voyait pas la caméra quand on passait d'un côté à l'autre :love:




ah ben oui tient!!!

Avant je croyais qu'au cinéma ils se donnaient de vrai baisés :rose:


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui tient!!!
> 
> Avant je croyais qu'au cinéma ils se donnaient de vrai baisés :rose:


Le tout est de savoir quel genre de film tu regardes...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Le tout est de savoir quel genre de film tu regardes...




"Sisi à la plage" sur Arte  

Et avant je regardais toujours les films X jusqu'à la fin, parceque je croyais que les acteurs allaient se marier


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "Sisi à la plage" sur Arte
> 
> Et avant je regardais toujours les films X jusqu'à la fin, parceque je croyais que les acteurs allaient se marier


souvent ca se passe dans l'autre sens, il se marie au debut et ensuite, roulez jeunesse avec la servante les temoins le curé, et desfois le chien..


----------



## guytantakul (4 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que les filles aimaient recevoir un mélange de blanc d'½uf et de crème fraîche dans les cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Tout dépend de la taille du fouet...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de la taille du fouet...



Bravo !


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que Bassman était un troll, maintenant, j'en suis persuadé...


----------



## Bassman (4 Janvier 2006)

Maieu pourquoi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Maieu pourquoi ?



un peu bourrin non ?  



			
				picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est du clonage


Euh... NEIIINNNN !!!! 
(heuresement pour moi, un clone de mon père... l'horreur !!  )


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que mac c'était chiant et cher.
la quand je vois le prix du pc a mon père et comment s'est chiant a utilisé je uis heureux d'avoir switché.​


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avant je croyais que mac c'était chiant et cher.​


Et compatible avec rien et puis exclusivement réservé au photographe ou au studio de cinéma.
:mouais::mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que l'argent ne faisait pas le bonheur ..... je me demande si je ne me suis pas trompé


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

mais non tu t'es pas trompé!!


----------



## fredintosh (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> mais non tu t'es pas trompé!!



Si c'est du vécu, je veux bien t'aider à devenir heureux... Je te donne mon RIB ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ben moi quand j'étais pitite eh ben j'pensais que tt le monde il était beau et que tt le monde il était gentil..... 
et que d'être blonde était un privilège et qu'il n'y aurait des mauvaises blagues que sur les brunes
...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi quand j'étais pitite eh ben j'pensais que tt le monde il était beau et que tt le monde il était gentil.....
> et que d'être blonde était un privilège et qu'il n'y aurait des mauvaises blagues que sur les brunes
> ...


et puis tu es arrivée sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu es arrivée sur MacG



CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi quand j'étais pitite eh ben j'pensais que tt le monde il était beau et que tt le monde il était gentil.....
> et que d'être blonde était un privilège et qu'il n'y aurait des mauvaises blagues que sur les brunes
> ...


Aaaaahhh !!! Mais tu aurais dû le dire tout de suite que tu étais blonde !!!!! Bon. Photo maintenant...

Ah oui. Subtilité... alors....


Et qu'ça saute !!!  S'il te plaît !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

bah çà fait déjà qq posts où je le dis mdr
 
et pour la photo ben c un peu privé non ??? des fois qu'on me reconnaisse:style: 
euh pas pour mes questions bêtes...hein...çà j'men fous et j'assumme


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

aaaaaahhhhh, c'est julie Delpy....


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais qu'il y avait un serpent au fond de mon lit...du coup je dormais dans la premiere moitié en haut de mon lit...En boule..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaahhhhh, c'est julie Delpy....



julie la pie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ici aussi il va falloir se calmer.

Revenez dans le sujet et postez un peu plus de 3 mots, ça sera pas forcément plus intéressant, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, mais ça sauvera les apparences.
Sinon, vous me connaissez. Je suis un obsédé compulsif de la fermeture...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais que personne pouvait fermer les sujets d'un forum quand il voulait!!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi avant je croyais que les dauphins ils étaient aussi intelligents que les hommes.

Alors qu'en fait ils sont seulement aussi intelligent que les blondes


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais que ce qu'on raconte sur les blondes c'était des conneries :rateau:
> 
> 
> et puis j'en ai épousé une


Haha tres bon ca!!!


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi il va falloir se calmer.
> 
> Revenez dans le sujet et postez un peu plus de 3 mots, ça sera pas forcément plus intéressant, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, mais ça sauvera les apparences.
> Sinon, vous me connaissez. Je suis un obsédé compulsif de la fermeture...


 
y'a-t-il moyen d'annuler les points discos filés à qq'un qu'on pensait sympa mais qui en fait est un psychopathe notoire ?? :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> y'a-t-il moyen d'annuler les points discos filés à qq'un qu'on pensait sympa mais qui en fait est un psychopathe notoire ?? :mouais:


Mettre en négatif...Degage un mauvais Karma


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> y'a-t-il moyen d'annuler les points discos filés à qq'un qu'on pensait sympa mais qui en fait est un psychopathe notoire ?? :mouais:


Oui. Lettre avec accusé de réception en 4 exemplaires adressés aux administrateurs, reprenant motivations, explications, excuses, preuves photographiques d'auto-infligation du supplice de l'iPod, et phalanges au choix coupées à l'opinel rouillé jointes.


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Ajoute 100¤ dans l'enveloppe aussi...ca pourrait jouer en ta faveur!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais que sur macgé c'était plutôt Laguiole :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi avant je croyais que les dauphins ils étaient aussi intelligents que les hommes.
> 
> Alors qu'en fait ils sont seulement aussi intelligent que les blondes




parfois, les deux se rejoignent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais qu'il y avait un serpent au fond de mon lit...du coup je dormais dans la premiere moitié en haut de mon lit...En boule..




*Tant que c'était*
pas dans ton calbebar






:rateau:


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Mettre en négatif...Degage un mauvais Karma


 
Oui mais non, j'parlais bien d'annuler le don, un genre de "satisfait ou remboursé"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi avant je croyais que les dauphins ils étaient aussi intelligents que les hommes.
> 
> Alors qu'en fait ils sont seulement aussi intelligent que les blondes



c pour çà qu'ils sont intelligents car ils ont tt compris eux!
 
contente de faire partie de leur tribu!

nb: gentils, sensibles, spontanés, gracieux, une tite tête mimi tjs souriants, agiles, rapides, combatifs même un requin n'y résiste pas! etc etc .....le top quoi!


----------



## thant (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi quand j'étais piti je pensait que quand je serai grand je pourrai faire tous les métiers :rateau: . Je ne savais pas trop ce que je voudrai faire alors ça simplifiait bien les choses


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> parfois, les deux se rejoignent



t'as pas tt lu là... 
"It's not a bad thing. It just something that we did because I love him, but not in the way that you love a man. It's just a pure love that I have for this animal," she said.


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> nb: gentils, sensibles, spontanés, gracieux, une tite tête mimi tjs souriants, agiles, rapides, combatifs même un requin n'y résiste pas! etc etc .....le top quoi!


 
gentil : mouais, y'en n'a pas un qui m'a appelé pour mon anniversaire
sensible : ah bon, ils chialent à la fin de Titanic ?
spontané : flipper, c'était une grosse larve
gracieux : mouais, mets en un dans l'metro, tu vas voir un peu la grâce du truc
une tite tête mimi tjs souriant : un tête de ravi d'la crèche ouais, avec son sourire de niais
rapides : font combien au 100m ? et sur paris / new york ?
combatifs : sont syndiqués ?

quant à l'intelligence, ton dauphin là, j'le prends au MQCD ou à google earth !

les dauphins, ça sert à rien et en plus ça pue l'poisson


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais les propos de Steve...

Maintenant, j'ai quelques doutes !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> gentil : mouais, y'en n'a pas un qui m'a appelé pour mon anniversaire
> sensible : ah bon, ils chialent à la fin de Titanic ?
> spontané : flipper, c'était une grosse larve
> gracieux : mouais, mets en un dans l'metro, tu vas voir un peu la grâce du truc
> ...



normal pour l'anniversaire ils appellent que les blondes
Titanic?pas l'air d'être ton genre non plus de chialer 
flipper? m'est avis que mal pas d'entre ns s'en souvienne plutôt en bien sans oser le dire ici 
dans l'métro? euhhh un métro dans l'océan c pas pour demain çà 
sourire de niais? no comment...encore faut-il montrer sa face en live 
rapides? et toi? idem
syndiqués? euhhh si tu l'es toi eh bien au s'cours!
intelligence? rien ne vaut l'intelligence du coeur çà vaut ts les MQCD etc...de la terre
çà sert à rien et çà pue? et toi 
bah chui mieux dans mes bulles moi c plus calme qu'ici


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> [3x bla] çà vaut ts les MQCD etc...de la terre



:afraid: Y'en a plusieurs ?!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

On touche le fond là.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que les modos travaillaient tous dans un seul et même grand bureau open space...


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que les Français étaient trop critiques, trop  "vocabulaire élaboré pour péter plus haut que le trou", trop grande gueule, trop chiâleux, trop sûrs d'eux, trop...

Maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Y'en a plusieurs ?!!



J'vais quand même pas réécrire les phrases complètes...etcetc
:hein: et pis ils ont pas besoin de s'créer des jeux d'images pour passer le tps...
y'a tellement d'images diverses et variées dans l'océan


----------



## guigus31 (6 Janvier 2006)

avant jcroyais que mon pere etait le boss en informatique...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Janvier 2006)

Il y a très longtemps je croyais que le francais était la traduction de l'anglais ....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> J'vais quand même pas réécrire les phrases complètes...etcetc
> :hein: et pis ils ont pas besoin de s'créer des jeux d'images pour passer le tps...
> y'a tellement d'images diverses et variées dans l'océan


Avant je croyais pas qu'on fantasmait sur ce que l'on n'a pas.


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> J'vais quand même pas réécrire les phrases complètes...etcetc
> :hein: et pis ils ont pas besoin de s'créer des jeux d'images pour passer le tps...
> y'a tellement d'images diverses et variées dans l'océan





T'as déjà couché avec un dauphin ?


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On touche le fond là.


 
avant j'croyais que non, mais oui en fait... Ca tombe bien, cassos en we !!
bon we les gens !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà couché avec un dauphin ?




     tu t'es trompé de forum j'crois


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Lui non.


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lui non.



sympa merci
 

le quota est au max sur macgé? faut en dégager à la pelle


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Non, suffit d'ouvrir les yeux !


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> sympa merci
> 
> 
> le quota est au max sur macgé? faut en dégager à la pelle



C'est encore plus clair.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore plus clair.



c bon j'ai compris j'vais vous libérer de ma présence
merci de me donner la procédure de désinscription quand même au + vite afin que je sorte rapidement


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que le francais etait la langue utilisé par tout le monde dans le monde...
Pfff ca c'est a cause de la télé et en priorité de Walker Texas Ranger...


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c bon j'ai compris j'vais vous libérer de ma présence
> merci de me donner la procédure de désinscription quand même au + vite afin que je sorte rapidement



On va faire dans le simple et efficace.
Débranche tout.


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

et jette par la fenetre.Je sais pas ce que tu as comme matos mais en tout cas j'attend sous ta fenetre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> et jette par la fenetre.Je sais pas ce que tu as comme matos mais en tout cas j'attend sous ta fenetre


 j'vais pas jeter mon ibook tt neuf par la fenêtre en plus... bon j'vais voir à l'accueil puisque j'ai pas la réponse


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'vais pas jeter mon ibook tt neuf par la fenêtre en plus... bon j'vais voir à l'accueil puisque j'ai pas la réponse



Tu veux vraiment te désinscrire???


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Pas besoin de te désinscrire, Julie... quelques "tweaks" et tu recompiles on the fly. Même Steve Jobs l'a dit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'vais pas jeter mon ibook tt neuf par la fenêtre en plus... bon j'vais voir à l'accueil puisque j'ai pas la réponse


tududu tududu
La petite Julie007 attend ses dauphins à l'accueil
tududu tududu







(mais non, reviens, on déconnait quoi, ça sent super bon un dauphin...)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de te désinscrire, Julie... quelques "tweaks" et tu recompiles on the fly. Même Steve Jobs l'a dit.



en traduisant le jargon çà veut dire quoi? je fais comment alors? dans tableau de bord? j'vois rien..


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Elle est toujour là...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Qu'un peu de parcimonie dans tes posts et tout ce passe bien. Enfin j'dis ça


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> en traduisant le jargon çà veut dire quoi? je fais comment alors? dans tableau de bord? j'vois rien..


Pourquoi tu veux te desinscrire????:mouais:


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> en traduisant le jargon çà veut dire quoi? je fais comment alors? dans tableau de bord? j'vois rien..



menu pomme.
eteindre.


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu veux te desinscrire????:mouais:



Parce qu'on est méchant !!!


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

ha c'est tout.Bon alors c'est pas grave


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez.
Montre nous tes seins.
 Et on en parle plus.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais être méchant


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez.
> Montre nous tes seins.
> Et on en parle plus.


Le sujet des souhaits c'est à côté


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais être méchant



il est meugnone...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez.
> Montre nous tes seins.
> Et on en parle plus.


Subtiiiiil !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez.
> Montre nous tes seins.
> Et on en parle plus.


Qui? 
Moi?


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Montre nous tes seins.
> *Et on en parle plus.*


t'es sur de ça ? :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qui?
> Moi?



Non....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'un peu de parcimonie dans tes posts et tout ce passe bien. Enfin j'dis ça



j'ai agressé personne ici c drôle quand c vous çà va mais quand c l'autre alors là "un peu de parcimonie ds tes réponses" j'adoooree 

ps: dans la vraie vie et non dans le virtuel j'adore rigoler pour un rien même de moi et dans n'importe quel domaine, chui pas une coincée où soeur marie thérèrse... c pour çà que le bar m'a interpellée car les endroits où on peut rire sont tellement rares que j'ai trouvé çà sympa... on peut chambrer qq sans blesser forcément donc faut pas s'étonner si parfois j'ai répondu sur la défensive... voilà je crois qu'on s'est pas compris c pour cette raison que je préfère sortir car je risque de ne plus avoir rien à dire


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

J'aurais effectivement pas du utiliser "parcimonie", m'apprendra à mettre des gants. D'insémination.


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Faite la paix!!!!!!!!allez c'est pas possible...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai agressé personne ici c drôle quand c vous çà va mais quand c l'autre alors là "un peu de parcimonie ds tes réponses" j'adoooree
> 
> ps: dans la vraie vie et non dans le virtuel j'adore rigoler pour un rien même de moi et dans n'importe quel domaine, chui pas une coincée où soeur marie thérèrse... c pour çà que le bar m'a interpellée car les endroits où on peut rire sont tellement rares que j'ai trouvé çà sympa... on peut chambrer qq sans blesser forcément donc faut pas s'étonner si parfois j'ai répondu sur la défensive... voilà je crois qu'on s'est pas compris c pour cette raison que je préfère sortir car je risque de ne plus avoir rien à dire


Heu...

Tu veux que je te parraine?
Tu seras mon nioube à moi...
Je te montrerais le chemin vers lequel tu atteindra le nirvana.
Grace à moi, tu obtiendras points, étoiles et commentaires flatteurs...

Alors, intéressée?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Mais allez Julie... tu t'attendais à quoi en débarquant dans un bar que tu ne connais avec tes certitudes et des discours féministes mode tupperware© sur les hommes subtils et la tête "chercheuse" ? 

Y'a mieux comme entrée en matière non ? Ceux qui se sentent bien ici arrivent plus humblement et essayent de comprendre avant de s'imposer. La plupart de ceux qui font comme toi finissent par partir... et reviennent rapidement avec un autre pseudo. Et comme par hasard tout va mieux  


(magne toi ! JULIE008 n'est pas encore pris  )


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

oui


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai agressé personne ici c drôle quand c vous çà va mais quand c l'autre alors là "un peu de parcimonie ds tes réponses" j'adoooree
> 
> ps: dans la vraie vie et non dans le virtuel j'adore rigoler pour un rien même de moi et dans n'importe quel domaine, chui pas une coincée où soeur marie thérèrse... c pour çà que le bar m'a interpellée car les endroits où on peut rire sont tellement rares que j'ai trouvé çà sympa... on peut chambrer qq sans blesser forcément donc faut pas s'étonner si parfois j'ai répondu sur la défensive... voilà je crois qu'on s'est pas compris c pour cette raison que je préfère sortir car je risque de ne plus avoir rien à dire



savoir chambrer avec finesse (pas toujours !!) un fond de sympathie (l'empathie c'est bien aussi!).... mais là c'est un peu systématique envers un certain dauphin...  
je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te désinscrirais JULIE, il n'y as pas de raison...   
par contre tu tends aussi un peu trop de perches pour qu'on n'ais pas envie de les saisir.... 

P.S : me suis levé du pied gauche ce matin...:mouais:
pas de problème j'attends le retour....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Non....



M****, bon, ben je vais faire la tournée des bars alors...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> M****, bon, ben je vais faire la tournée des bars alors...


 ho on rigole


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

XPDR !!!!




(Mouhahahahahahahahahahahaha !! je m'éclate )


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ho on rigole



Alors, tu veux voir?


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu veux voir?


ca dépend ...


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu veux voir?



OK.
Mais c'est vraiment pour faire plaisir à .Steff


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> Mais c'est vraiment pour faire plaisir à .Steff


Et comme c'est juste pour moi ca sera en message privée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ça dépend, ça dépasse. Forcément...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais allez Julie... tu t'attendais à quoi en débarquant dans un bar que tu ne connais avec tes certitudes et des discours féministes mode tupperware© sur les hommes subtils et la tête "chercheuse" ?
> 
> Y'a mieux comme entrée en matière non ? Ceux qui se sentent bien ici arrivent plus humblement et essayent de comprendre avant de s'imposer. La plupart de ceux qui font comme toi finissent par partir... et reviennent rapidement avec un autre pseudo. Et comme par hasard tout va mieux
> 
> ...



j'ai pas parlé de tête chercheuse moi! c une autre qui n'est plus revenue d'ailleurs au bout de 8 posts je crois elle a pas dû comprendre les réponses formule bar et çà peut se comprendre quand y'a pas de formation spéciale "bar" dans la charte que j'ai lu bah y'a rien à ce sujet...quant à m'imposer je ne l'ai point souhaité dans le sens où tu le penses... et j'ai passé l'âge de vouloir partir et revenir sous un autre pseudo j'ai tjs préféré le dialogue à la politique de l'autruche
 
quant au parrainage sympathique proposé par la sagesse (merci de m'envoyer le mode d'emploi manquant pour le bar alors pour commencer si çà peut m'aider)


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Et comme c'est juste pour moi ca sera en message privée



Ton avatar, fier, rose et elancé, illustre parfaitement l'état dans lequel tu dois être ...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar, fier, rose et elancé, illustre parfaitement l'état dans lequel tu dois être ...


Ou l'état dans lequelle je serais quand ma copine va tomber sur ces post.... ;-)


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Bien...
Puisque vous insistez...

*Et si en plus, c'est pour la paix des ménages.


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas parlé de tête chercheuse moi!....




c'est moi qui ais parlé de tête chercheuse, ça fait un moment déjà ! mais dans un autre sujet....sujet fermé depuis !!!   
arrête de t'offusquer; laisse plutôt passer l'orage....   en deux jours que je te vois sur les forums tu as pratiquement posté autant que moi en 2 semaines....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ohhhh !!!! Madame JAnvier !!!! C'est donc toi ???


lpfdls fumier !!!!!


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bien...
> Puisque vous insister...
> 
> *Et si en plus, c'est pour la paix des ménages.


Tiens on dirais une pub!!


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on dirais une pub!!


 c'est super insultant ce que tu dis là !!!


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bien...
> Puisque vous insister...
> 
> *Et si en plus, c'est pour la paix des ménages.



C'est malin.
J'ai cassé la cuillere en platique que je machoullais.
Et comme je m'appuyais sur le coude
Je suis tombé de l'avant.
Failli me faire mal ...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est super insultant ce que tu dis là !!!


Pour la pub?ou pour La SAGEsse??


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on dirais une pub!!




Quoi?
Je me suis trompé de fil???
On n'est pas dans "Si vous aviez 3 souhaits" ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ben j'en vois que 2 là...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

le troisieme concerne peut etre l'homme...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'en vois que 2 là...


 tu regardes encore trop avec tes yeux, laisse pousser les fleurs dans ta tête et tu trouveras le chemin... la voie de la raison est pilotée par la voix de la sagesse...  

bon, OK, je sors

PS: je vais peut-être aller me désinscrire, moi...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'en vois que 2 là...



J'ai pas osé montrer le 3éme... (Hors charte)


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas osé montrer le 3éme... (Hors charte)



hors quoi????


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

Cinq pages de partage en couilles pour une histoire de dauphin...  :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Cinq pages de partage en couilles pour une histoire de dauphin...  :rateau:


dis donc le temps passe a une vitese!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

tu suis pas très bien toi... on en était à parler sémantique, avec Mme Robert...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Partager ses couilles, je suis pas sûr que ça soit charte-friendly ça... :mouais: :modo:


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Cinq pages de partage en couilles pour une histoire de dauphin...  :rateau:



Elle est partie, en plus...
On ne la reverra plus...
Moi qui voulais lui montrer le chemin...
Jamais elle ne le verra hein?


Bon, quelqu'un d'autre veut devenir mon nioube à moi?


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Partager ses couilles, je suis pas sûr que ça soit chatte-friendly ça... :mouais: :modo:



Rhooooooooo, m'enfin !!!


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quelqu'un d'autre veut devenir mon nioube à moi?



J'ai plus l'âge, ou bien??


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Elle est partie, en plus...
> On ne la reverra plus...
> Moi qui voulais lui montrer le chemin...
> Jamais elle ne le verra hein?
> ...


Ben moi!!lol


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Elle est partie, en plus...
> On ne la reverra plus...
> Moi qui voulais lui montrer le chemin...
> Jamais elle ne le verra hein?
> ...



non chui tjs là pas trouvé de procédure de desinscription alors j'vais oublier le bar...d'ailleurs chui en retard pour CDG  ma fille va râter son avion j'ai pas vu le tps passer...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> non chui tjs là pas trouvé de procédure de desinscription alors j'vais oublier le bar...d'ailleurs chui en retard pour CDG  ma fille va râter son avion j'ai pas vu le tps passer...


tu vois que tu t'ennuie pas ici!! allez reste avec nous


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Bon, quelqu'un d'autre veut devenir mon nioube à moi?




Si vraiment tu en veux un... je sais faire plein de choses avec mes pieds...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> non chui tjs là pas trouvé de procédure de desintégration alors j'vais oublier le bar...d'ailleurs chui en retard pour CDG  ma fille va râter son avion j'ai pas vu le tps passer...



Quoi?
Tu veux te désintégrer?
Bon, ok, j'arrête...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?
> Tu veux te désintégrer?
> Bon, ok, j'arrête...


Ha bravo tu vas avoir ca sur la conscience...!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Si vraiment tu en veux un... je sais faire plein de choses avec mes pieds...


Non mais moi; je veux un vrai nioube...

Heu, tu n'es pas très loin de ma contrée, faudras que tu me montre, un jour.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quelqu'un d'autre veut devenir mon nioube à moi?


Moi ? 

Comment ça, ça va se voir ? :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Elle n'entend pas mes appels...Ou elle le fait exprès...


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> non chui tjs là pas trouvé de procédure de desinscription alors j'vais oublier le bar...d'ailleurs chui en retard pour CDG ma fille va râter son avion j'ai pas vu le tps passer...



Oui surtout ne rate pas ton avion.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais qu'il fallait arriver une heure avant le départ de l'avion pour le check in


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?
> 
> Comment ça, ça va se voir ? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> non chui tjs là pas trouvé de procédure de desinscription alors j'vais oublier le bar...d'ailleurs chui en retard pour CDG  ma fille va râter son avion j'ai pas vu le tps passer...


et tu trouves pas la sortie là, c'est ça ? :sleep: :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

tu veux lui montrer Maiwen ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quelqu'un d'autre veut devenir mon nioube à moi?




Je veux bien, mais suis un poil turbulent


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Le point rouge est allumé!
Julie nous a quitté!
Va-t-on, un jour, la recroiser?
Peut être sous un nouveau pseudo, bien trouvé...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le point rouge est allumé!
> Julie nous a quitté!
> Va-t-on, un jour, la recroiser?
> Peut être sous un nouveau pseudo, bien trouvé...




Sait-on jamais...la vie de floodeuse est pleines de surprises...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

@ la sagesse:
Avant j'croyais que la sagesse on pouvait l'avoir que quand on etait vieux! 
J'en ai encore une fois la preuve


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le point rouge est allumé!
> Julie nous a quitté!
> Va-t-on, un jour, la recroiser?
> Peut être sous un nouveau pseudo, bien trouvé...


 
MacGé sponsorise votre résurection.


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

ce fil à nioubes...
Ce serais le fil de la voix par laquelle ils atteindraient le nirvana...
J'imagine le succés, des tas de nioubes qui défilent, nus, devant moi, qui me supplient à genoux d'être leur grand gourou...
Pitain©, que c'est beau de rever...


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu trouves pas la sortie là, c'est ça ? :sleep: :hein:


D'autoroute?
Là, c'est sur, elle ne va pas revenir.
Paix à son âme.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant, (mais il y a très très très longtemps) je croyais que j'avais quelque chose à apporter au monde...

...Puis, je me suis rendu compte, que c'est plutôt le monde qui m'apporte.


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> @ la sagesse:
> Avant j'croyais que la sagesse on pouvait l'avoir que quand on etait vieux!
> J'en ai encore une fois la preuve


tu attends la retraite avec impatience à ce que je vois


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'y croyais.. maintenant c'est fini


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> @ la sagesse:
> Avant j'croyais que la sagesse on pouvait l'avoir que quand on etait vieux!
> J'en ai encore une fois la preuve



Nan, la sagesse, ça s'apprend... Moi, je suis en pleine formation et je suis ton ainée de quelques années...
Par contre, pour être mon nioube, si je t'ai dit que tu était trop jeune, c'est pour d'autres raisons...


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le point rouge est allumé!
> Julie nous a quitté!
> Va-t-on, un jour, la recroiser?
> Peut être sous un nouveau pseudo, bien trouvé...
> ...



Celles en -é/-er, c'est les plus dures !


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu attends la retraite avec impatience à ce que je vois


lol je n'ai pas commencé a travailler.Etj'ai pas envie de m'y mettre alors la retraite...
Avecc un peu de chance j'y aurais de toute facon pas droit..


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

sagesse tu devrais écrire un livre 

_La vie d'un nioube épanoui_ ou alors ... _Comment bien vivre sa nioubitude_

tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le nioubie ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le nioubie ...



Tiens, tiens...
Ca me rapelle une chanson...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Vous flinguez toutes mes certitudes avec vos nioub story...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

drôle de fil....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que seul les taureaux avaient des cornes.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que seul les taureaux avaient des cornes.



  tu parles pour qui là ????


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que les Julie étaint des nanas cool


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais que la méchanceté était payante.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Je crois encore aux vertus thérapeutiques d'une bonne partie de jambes en l'air


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois encore aux vertus thérapeutiques d'une bonne partie de jambes en l'air



Et maintenant?


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Elle est partie, en plus...
> On ne la reverra plus...
> Moi qui voulais lui montrer le chemin...
> Jamais elle ne le verra hein?
> ...



Si la proposition tient toujours... je suis LE nioub' qu'il te faut*...  

je te promet pleins de points disco et te servirais comme il se doit... par contre, je veux bien aussi que tu me défendes contre tous ceux qui se moqueront de moi... !!!  :rose: :rose: 

* ça coûte rien d'essayer !


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Si la proposition tient toujours... je suis LE nioub' qu'il te faut*...
> 
> je te promet pleins de points disco et te servirais comme il se doit... par contre, je veux bien aussi que tu me défendes contre tous ceux qui se moqueront de moi... !!!  :rose: :rose:
> 
> * ça coûte rien d'essayer !



Commence par me bouler vert, ensuite on verra...  

Edit: Tu peux m'envoyer ta photo par MP?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Je vois que ma proposition n'a pas retenu ta préférence... :mouais:

Très bien...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ma proposition n'a pas retenu ta préférence... :mouais:
> 
> Très bien...



Bien sur que si, chaton.... Hummmmm....
Je ne veux pas te parler ici, y'a trop de monde...


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ma proposition n'a pas retenu ta préférence... :mouais:
> 
> Très bien...



je me souviens plus de ta proposition... mais avoir deux parrains c'est possible aussi, non ??!!!

edit : j'croyais que c'était à moi que tu parlais.. dsl... mais je veux bien deux parrains quand même !


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

Dis La Sagesse tu aimes tant que ça la verdure?
Je t'ai envoyé une brassée ....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens plus de ta proposition... mais avoir deux parrains c'est possible aussi, non ??!!!



Non, TOI, tu es a moi seule...

Heu, pour le tarif défence, on voit ça en privé?


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Commence par me bouler vert, ensuite on verra...
> 
> Edit: Tu peux m'envoyer ta photo par MP?


Avant je croyais qu'on était plus obligé de mettre sa photo sur un CV...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Dis La Sagesse tu aimes tant que ça la verdure?
> Je t'ai envoyé une brassée ....


Et bien, Dory, tu veux aussi être mon nioube?


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, Dory, tu veux aussi être mon nioube?




Alors là jamais mais tu en demandes ....je laisse cette faveur aux hommes...et moins jeunes surtout..
Juste ne pas t'entendre dire du vert...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais qu'on était plus obligé de mettre sa photo sur un CV...



Mais voyons, mon petit, ce n'est pas d'un CV qu'il s'agit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant, j'croyais qu'un parrain c'était un gros type tout vieux avec une voix cassée qui ajoutait -ino à tous les prénoms et parlait sans cesse de _la familia_


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

là, je vais te montrer que je suis une vaie nioub'



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, TOI, tu es a moi seule...
> 
> Heu, pour le tarif défence, on voit ça en privé?



C'est-à-dire ??


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> là, je vais te montrer que je suis une vaie nioub'
> 
> 
> 
> C'est-à-dire ??


attends, je vais trouver...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tout le portrait de La SAGEsse


 C'est pas bien de se moquer...


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

> Et bien, tu ne crois pas que je vais te défendre gratuitement,non?
> 
> Bien sur, j'accepte les versements en plusieurs fois



Bin c'est sur, je peux pas trop CDB d'un seul coup après j'aurais plus de points !



> et les avantages en natures...



confiture de fraises, groseilles, abricot ???
ou alors un bon petit saucisson ???


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Bin c'est sur, je peux pas trop CDB d'un seul coup après j'aurais plus de points !



Heu...
Tu as mis une lettre de trop à carte bleue? C'est CB qu'on écrit et ce ne sont pas des points que tu as sur ton relevé d'écriture...
Faut tout leur apprendre...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> ou alors un bon petit saucisson ???




Alors, là, si tu me prends par les sentiments...


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout leur apprendre...



j'en conclue que tu veux bien m'apprendre... être mon parrain et mon maître à penser ??


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

parraine, parraine... y'a du boulot...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> je suis une vaie nioub'



T'es une fille??? :afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es une fille??? :afraid::afraid::afraid:



tu sais, ce n'est pas sale, ton corps change...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> j'en conclue que tu veux bien m'apprendre... être mon parrain et mon maître à penser ??



Je serais ta marraine, je prefére et ton maitre tout court, c'est très bien comme ça...


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

la lettre qui fit déchanter la Sagesse...


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es une fille??? :afraid::afraid::afraid:



c'est un problème ??? :mouais:


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

Il y a combien de filles sur le forum?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es une fille??? :afraid::afraid::afraid:


Et son mec est un fan de NTM (_dans ma Benz Benz Benz_...)






_Oh, PonkHeadino, tu manques de respect, là, tu t'attaques à la familia !_


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, ce n'est pas sale, ton corps change...



Nan nan mais là, y'a vice de forme sur la marchandise... :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

oui, on avait dit pas la famille, pas les amis...

vieux ponk aigri...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan mais là, y'a vice de forme sur la marchandise... :mouais:



me dis pas que ça t'a jamais tentée...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> c'est un problème ??? :mouais:


Bah, non, après  tout, si t'es une fille vaut mieux une autre fille pour t'aider parce qu'ici, si tu savais ce qui traine...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

Oui si tu savais ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant, j'croyais que La(n)guille il était sympa.
Mais là, y'm traite !


Si ça se trouve, c'est une fille...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> me dis pas que ça t'a jamais tentée...


Avant, j'croyais que ... mais non !


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan mais là, y'a vice de forme sur la marchandise... :mouais:



pourquoi ??? tu voulais qu'un mec comme nioub ?

bon bah alors c'est raté... je m'en vais, penaude...

mais si tu veux me recommander à qqn pour être mon parrain/marraine, je veux bien...

Edit:...j'avais pas vu ta réponse... Merci Marraine !!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, non, après  tout, si t'es une fille vaut mieux une autre fille pour t'aider parce qu'ici, si tu savais ce qui traine...




on ne traine pas...on rampe délicatement jusqu'au frigo


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui si tu savais ...



Tiens, maintenant quand on parle du loup on envoit la bérgère?  :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Avant, j'croyais que La(n)guille il était sympa.
> Mais là, y'm traite !
> 
> 
> Si ça se trouve, c'est une fille...



ce n'est pas sale, mon corps change...

avant j'étais dockersss, maintenant je suis FEMME... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, maintenant quand on parle du loup on envoit la bérgère?  :love:



Ca a toujours été comme ça !


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ??? tu voulais qu'un mec comme nioub ?
> 
> bon bah alors c'est raté... je m'en vais, penaude...
> 
> ...


moi par exemple??


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ??? tu voulais qu'un mec comme nioub ?
> 
> bon bah alors c'est raté... je m'en vais, penaude...
> 
> ...



Nan, je te garde, c'est mieux que ce soit moi, tu es au bar ici et y'a que des males famés...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> on ne traine pas...on rampe délicatement jusqu'au frigo


Des fois, aussi, on pogotte bêtement vers la citerne à bière.
Eurk eurk eurk.


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ??? tu voulais qu'un mec comme nioub ?
> 
> bon bah alors c'est raté... je m'en vais, penaude...
> 
> ...



Bonsoir.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je te garde, c'est mieux que ce soit moi, tu es au bar ici et y'a que des males famés...



voire certains af famés


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi par exemple??



Toi, tu ne peux pas, tu es un nioube !!!


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

@Bens
En tout cas pour moi c'est pas du tout un probleme que tu sois une fille!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.




Fin de la relative tranquilité de bens...

Les mâles en chaleurs de MacGé t'ont repéré...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.



Héhéhé, trop tard. 
Trouve toi en une autre...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> @Bens
> En tout cas pour moi c'est pas du tout un probleme que tu sois une fille!!!!!!!!!



Ca, on l'avais compris....


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé, trop tard.
> Trouve toi en une autre...




 toi la nioub ...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne peux pas, tu es un nioube !!!


ha et voila mon coup qui s'envole en fumé...Détruit par la sagesse...Bon allez je vais me pendre!


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fin de la relative tranquilité de bens...
> 
> Les mâles en chaleurs de MacGé t'ont repéré...


 C'est bien pour ça que je ne le criais pas sur tous les toits !!!

maintenant tout le monde est au courant... aléa jacta est


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que je ne le criais pas sur tous les toits !!!
> 
> maintenant tout le monde est au courant... aléa jacta est




Bon courage


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> toi la nioub ...




Attention La mouette, si tu veux encore un petit poisson, tiens toi tranquille...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que je ne le criais pas sur tous les toits !!!
> 
> maintenant tout le monde est au courant... aléa jacta est




Moi aussi je le criais pas sur les toits ... Et on a vu le résultat ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je le criais pas sur les toits ... Et on a vu le résultat ...



Oui!
Surtout quand on regarde sous tes jupons...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Attention La mouette, si tu veux encore un petit poisson, tiens toi tranquille...




des menaces....? 

oh oui fais moi mal....


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> @Bens
> En tout cas pour moi c'est pas du tout un probleme que tu sois une fille!!!!!!!!!



moi non plus !!!

bon allez, moi faut que je m'absente

p'têt à tout l'heure


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ha et voila mon coup qui s'envole en fumé...Détruit par la sagesse...Bon allez je vais me pendre!



tu pourrais déjà te désinscrire.. ce serait fait...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui!
> Surtout quand on regarde sous tes jupons...




C'est pas de ma faute non plus si il y a autant de monde dessous ...


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

Tu as une crinoline en dessous jolie bergère?


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

c'est même une échelle à crinoline, coquine va....


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai toujours facilité l'accès ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de ma faute non plus si il y a autant de monde dessous ...




Il fait des trucs étrange et cochon avec les user's de la nuit sur un bateau en croisière


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une crinoline en dessous jolie bergère?




Même si les avantages de la crinoline sont indéniables je dois avouer que rien ne vaut mes jupons et culottes molletonnées ! Ca tient chaud et ça laisse une part de mystère ...


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

Surtout il faut une bonne aération...pour ce que tu sais...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des trucs étrange et cochon avec les user's de la nuit sur un bateau en croisière




Dis tout de suite que ça te déplaît ?? 

Je te voyais pas te plaindre hier quand on a introduit les ewoks et leurs truffes ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis tout de suite que ça te déplaît ??
> 
> Je te voyais pas te plaindre hier quand on a introduit les ewoks et leurs truffes ...



hé hé hé...c'est vrai....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> @Bens
> En tout cas pour moi c'est pas du tout un probleme que tu sois une fille!!!!!!!!!


Couché Pollux !!


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Surtout il faut une bonne aération...pour ce que tu sais...



on pourrait donc relancer le fil sur l'odeur, et ses indéniables bienfaits dans le transport amoureux... mais bon, il faut bien passer à autre chose...   :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé, trop tard.
> Trouve toi en une autre...



Bonsoir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

coucou me revoilou! bah oui j'ai bien rigolé en lisant la suite des posts après mon départ, alors je reste c trop drôle ici Bens merci de ta solidarité féminine et Steff merci de ta prop de garde fou 
me revoilà humble ne demandant qu'à apprendre avec humilité et respecterais bien entendu la charte du bar concernant les nioubes    

ps: pas eu besoin de changer mon pseudo car pô envie de recommencer à zéro "tite nouvelle nioube"maintenant que je suis "membre nioube" j'ai bien avancé:rose: et pis y a que les imbéciles qui changent pas d'avis n'est-ce-pas? alors je fais mon mea culpa et encore merci de me faire sourire autant


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Bah voilà faut prendre la température. Je peux prendre ta température ?


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et encore merci de me faire sourire autant


derien


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derien



hum hum...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà faut prendre la température. Je peux prendre ta température ?



mercure chrome nickel quoi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Arg je suis allergique au nickel :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hum hum...


bah quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arg je suis allergique au nickel :affraid:


Moi c'est le contraire ... j'adore le chrome ... vous pouvez m'en remettre une couche! ..


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

a ben la revoila la juju


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah quoi ?



nan rien..j'étais en train de réfléchir a une clé qui rentre dans une serrure.


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan rien..j'étais en train de réfléchir a une clé qui rentre dans une serrure.


et il te manque la clef ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

pasqu'il a déjà la serrure...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan rien..j'étais en train de réfléchir a une clé qui rentre dans une serrure.



Bah moi je trouve ça fort de réfléchir à de tels problèmes ! Bravo !
Sécurité et biométrie !


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et il te manque la clef ?


nan .;j'étais déja en train de m'imaginer ce qui pouvait se tramer derriere la porte.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan rien..j'étais en train de réfléchir a une clé qui rentre dans une serrure.






			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan .;j'étais déja en train de m'imaginer ce qui pouvait se tramer derriere la porte.



C'est passionnant dis-moi 

Le suspense est a son comble ^^


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan .;j'étais déja en train de m'imaginer ce qui pouvait se tramer derriere la porte.


Derrière la porte il y a le même que toi qui se pose exactement les mêmes questions que toi ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan rien..j'étais en train de réfléchir a une clé qui rentre dans une serrure.



Rien de sexuel ?


----------



## House M.D. (8 Janvier 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> avant je croyais que les jeunes filles aupair pratiquaient la chirugie (opérent)


Depuis t'as compris qu'elles jouent au docteur?


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyait que le mal de ête n'arrivais qu'au gens qui picolait mai la je suis sur que non


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

Il y a très longtemps je croyais que les filles voulaient absolument garder leur virginité jusqu'au mariage
Il a pas si longtemps je croyais qu'elles voulaient absolument se marier si on leur enlevait

Maintenant je ne crois plus en rien ..... 


:love:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Janvier 2006)

Avant (il y a une semaine) je croyais que les filles qui allaient chez le chirurgien esthétique pour se faire refaire les seins sortaient toutes siliconnées.

Jamais je n'avais imaginé qu'elles aient pu avoir le cheminement inverse pour de vrai.

Je connais une fille qui en parle depuis des lustres de se faire diminuer les seins (bla-bla-bla, regardez mes nichons comme ils sont trop gros, na-nère...). 

Maintenant, j'en connais une autre qui l'a fait ! 

Je respecte d'autant plus qu'elle ne s'est pas offusqué quand un petit "dommage" est sorti de ma bouche sans faire exprès. 
Mais bon, je n'habite pas au 3e étage non plus


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2006)

Double-post ! 
Le prochain étant celui-ci édité entre-temps. 
Saleté de VBul, tiens....


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan .;j'étais déja en train de m'imaginer ce qui pouvait se tramer derriere la porte.


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a derrière la porte ? Impossible de l'ouvrir ! 
Même en s'y mettant à 10, 20 ou 30 ou 300 000.

Merci boulette 

PS : on dirait qu'il y a des gens...


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que les gens mourraient vraiment dans les films, qu'ils prenaient des vieux qu'ils maquillaient....:mouais:  depuis j'ai arrêté la drogue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ....:mouais:  depuis j'ai arrêté la drogue



... Et tu augmentes de manière navrante ton espérence de vie...


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et tu augmentes de manière navrante ton espérence de vie...



il reste tant d'autres choses... (alcool, sexe, .... études !!!!)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Oui... Remarque, à 24 unités, tu peux encore voir venir...


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Remarque, à 24 unités, tu peux encore voir venir...




ah si jeunesse savait.... et si vieillesse pouvait.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

avant, bien avant,  je ne voulais "sortir" que avec des bôooo mecs

j'en ai epousé 1 et cela m'a pas suffit :mouais: :rose:  
j'ai recomméncé encore et encore et :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

aujourd'hui je me surprends a regarder les hommes d'un autre oeil
le physique importe peu, tres peu .....le reste est bien plus important


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ah si jeunesse savait.... et si vieillesse pouvait.....



Rendez-vous à ton premier check up...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> le physique importe peu, tres peu .....le reste est bien plus important


Elles sont bien, à l'approche de la quarantaine, non? :love:


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2006)

et en plus ça nous arrange


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont bien, à l'approche de la quarantaine, non? :love:




oué , suis pas trop mal  

taille 36/38 , peau laiteuse       



meme question "chiantise" je le  suis bien moins que avant !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ...meme question "chiantise" je le  suis bien moins que avant !!!



Qu'est-ce que je disais, hein?  :love: :love:


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> oué , suis pas trop mal
> 
> taille 36/38 , peau laiteuse
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est la révélation du miroir, rappelle toi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est la révélation du miroir, rappelle toi




surement     mais .... entre nous les filles :
pourquoi se prendre la tete pour  une broutille 
si on sait d'avance que ON A raison et que l'autre ne le reconnatra jamais?  

maintenant je prefere regarder un film en paix


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont bien, à l'approche de la quarantaine, non? :love:



 Et oh avant aussi hein !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ah si jeunesse savait.... et si vieillesse pouvait.....



çà mérite un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 autant d'impertinence


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> oué , suis pas trop mal
> 
> taille 36/38 , peau laiteuse
> 
> ...



On nous a changé Robertav ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà mérite un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as pas plutôt envie d'un bon gang bang sur un breton?...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Y avait qu'a demander G4


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Toi aussi tu es amateur de gang bangs?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Il faut réorganiser


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> avant, bien avant,  je ne voulais "sortir" que avec des bôooo mecs
> 
> j'en ai epousé 1 et cela m'a pas suffit :mouais: :rose:
> j'ai recomméncé encore et encore et :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> ...



ah bah bienvenue au club on a le même parcours je vois!
 
mais le physique importe quand même un tit peu non? en vrai
 
40 ans c'est le plus bel âge de la femme:rose: :rose:


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et oh avant aussi hein !


oui c'est sur et heureusement car sinon il faudrait ne sortir qu'avec ds "DAMES" de 40 ans...
40 ans 19 ans....mouais je suis pas contre mais c'est l'age de ma momon...
Enfin si elle insite vraiment  !!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> avant, bien avant,  je ne voulais "sortir" que avec des bôooo mecs....
> le physique importe peu, tres peu .....le reste est bien plus important




Il est important pour moi de leur donner les deux...
Je sais je suis exceptionnel ...
Zut c'est pas le bon fil

Ok j'y vais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est sur et heureusement car sinon il faudrait ne sortir qu'avec ds "DAMES" de 40 ans...
> 40 ans 19 ans....mouais je suis pas contre mais c'est l'age de ma momon...
> Enfin si elle insite vraiment  !!!




  tt dépend ce que tu entend par sortir... car je sors avec les amis et amies de ma fille 
ce qui compte c la jeunesse de l'esprit


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> tt dépend ce que tu entend par sortir... car je sors avec les amis et amies de ma fille
> ce qui compte c la jeunesse de l'esprit




Avant je te croyais.... 

?

Juste pour dire une connerie et revenir au sujet...je suis fort je sais...
Zut encore le mauvais fil


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

ben si on entends par sortir :"fricotter" ou autre terme dansce genre la, et que tu sors les amis et les amies de ta fille alors en effet tu as l'esprit tres jeune mais surtout tres ouvert en ce qui concerne les amiEs.
Mais si on l'entend par aller prendre un verre, faire les magasin (pour les filles) ou ces choses la ; Ok!
Mais moi je l'entendais plutot dans le premier sens.Enfin je crois...Tu me fais douter..


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> mouais je suis pas contre mais c'est l'age de ma momon...
> Enfin si elle insite vraiment  !!!



Qui??
ta mère ??

:affraid:


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Qui??
> ta mère ??
> 
> :affraid:


hahaha la non je crois qu'on c'est pas bien compris !!!!
En tout cas tres bonne intervention


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben si on entends par sortir :"fricotter" ou autre terme dansce genre la, et que tu sors les amis et les amies de ta fille alors en effet tu as l'esprit tres jeune mais surtout tres ouvert en ce qui concerne les amiEs.
> Mais si on l'entend par aller prendre un verre, faire les magasin (pour les filles) ou ces choses la ; Ok!
> Mais moi je l'entendais plutot dans le premier sens.Enfin je crois...Tu me fais douter..



sortir dans le dico c pas "fricotter" mdr!


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> sortir dans le dico c pas "fricotter" mdr!


oui c'est exact mais en vrai, quand on dit je sors avec une fille ben ca veut souvent dire qu'on "fricotte". 
Et non pas qu'on va faire un tour en ville avec elle !!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Un petit lexique des termes technique en la matière...??

Je croyais avoir tout compris,mais je crois que je commence à prendre du retard (  ...biensure je tente toujours vainement  derevenir au sujet de base ...  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est exact mais en vrai, quand on dit je sors avec une fille ben ca veut souvent dire qu'on "fricotte".
> Et non pas qu'on va faire un tour en ville avec elle !!!



dans le jargon d'jeuns oui
 
mais à mon âge je dis plus je sors avec qq...euh ...je dis...:rose: bon je sors du fil c mieux


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est comme ma mère ! Elle fricotte des pills tout le temps !

Euh... non, elle tricote des pulls je veux dire


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

tu... fais les vengeanges ?


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> dans le jargon d'jeuns oui
> 
> mais à mon âge je dis plus je sors avec qq...euh ...je dis...:rose: bon je sors du fil c mieux


oui c'est la jargon d'jeunz peut être aussi


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Ca m'ennerve !!!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'ennerve !!!



Le tricot, ça détend, ai-je entendu dire


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

What ?


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

la sagesse s'ennerve...Paradoxale quand même!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais qu'énervé s'écrivait énervé


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Laisse tomber...un conflit de génération...et pas de Mac dans le coups pour une fois....

Je crois que ce fil part en sucette


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais que les gens qui écrivait à l'ordinateur pouvait pas faire de fautes car les ordi etaient supra intelligent...Puis j'ai commencé...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, c'est ici le fil des leçons d'aurtograffe?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

Pfiouuuuuuuuuuu, fâchée La SAGEsse aujourd'hui  :love:


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est ici le fil des leçons d'aurtograffe?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuuuuuuuuu, fâchée La SAGEsse aujourd'hui  :love:




Fâchée de lire certaines choses, oui...
Et en plus, on me cherche avec mes fautes d'ortographe!!! 
Ahhhhh, c'est pas le moment, j'vous l'dit moi !


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> avant je croyais que les gens qui écrivait à l'ordinateur pouvait pas faire de fautes car les ordi etaient supra intelligent...Puis j'ai commencé...




démonstration : .....

...je croyais que les gens qui écrivaient à l'ordinateur pouvaient pas...


leçons d'orthographe gratis aujourd'hui......    pour tous ?   




P.S :un p'tit clic ?.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>



De quel droit tu utilise MON smilye???


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Fâchée de lire certaines choses, oui...



Parle sans crainte



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, on me cherche avec mes fautes d'ortographe!!!



Certains écrivent sans fautes...mais c'est complètement inintéressant ..


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

hum "smiley"


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> De quel droit tu utilise MON smilye???




Avant je croyais qu'il était joli, maintenant j'en suis certain... 

:rose: comment tu l'as eu...c'est toi qui l'a fait ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum "smiley"




*Toi,*
tu m'cherche???


Attention !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Incurables...

Avant j'y ai même pas cru.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> démonstration : .....
> 
> ...je croyais que les gens qui écrivaient à l'ordinateur pouvaient pas...
> 
> ...



t'as oublié ordi...supra...intelligent...avec un S
désolée Steff
 
mais bon ici on est pas en cours, on est au bar alors l'alcool des fois çà a des effets secondaires sur les claviers


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

voyaient, qu'est ce que je vous disais....
Haa je vous le dis moi, l'école n'est plus ce qu'elle était....!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié ordi...supra...intelligent...avec un S
> désolée Steff
> 
> mais bon ici on est pas en cours, on est au bar alors l'alcool des fois çà a des effets secondaires sur les claviers



Et voilà qu'ça s'met aussi à donner des leçons... 


Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que chez les autres, c'est plutôt drôle mais pas chez toi...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié ordi...supra...intelligent...avec un S
> désolée Steff
> 
> mais bon ici on est pas en cours, on est au bar alors l'alcool des fois çà a des effets secondaires sur les claviers


oui l'alcool, la fatigue, le stage....tout quoi!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais pas autant à la jalousie


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà qu'ça s'met aussi à donner des leçons...
> 
> 
> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que chez les autres, c'est plutôt drôle mais pas chez toi...


Que d'agressivité.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Que d'agressivité.....




Que de nioubes.....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Et paf !

Une lessive à niuobs  

En rang les nioubs...contrôle de qualité(s)....

:love: 

Sont bête cette année les nioubs


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

ha on est pas tous égaux hein..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà qu'ça s'met aussi à donner des leçons...
> 
> 
> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que chez les autres, c'est plutôt drôle mais pas chez toi...



chacun son humour! et heureusement que tt le monde ne m'apprécie pas, ce serait pas drôle! de plus je n'agresse pas et me suis excusée auprès de Steff en mettant çà sur le compte des effets notoires de l'alcool alors...et pis ...m....j'ai pas à me justifier en plus... jalouse?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ha on est pas tous égaux hein..



Y a pas de justice...c'est un concept dépassé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà qu'ça s'met aussi à donner des leçons...
> 
> et puis "qu'çà" elle a un nom, je suis pas un objet! même dans le virtuel


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de justice...c'est un concept dépassé


Oui c'est exact!  Tout a fait d'accord! Nous vivons dans un monde de non droit...Pourquoi pas sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui l'alcool, la fatigue, le stage....tout quoi!!



t'inquiète j'te soutiens mon fils virtuel


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

/me pense que  le taulier va bientôt fermer


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Y a pas plus juste que les forums...et celui de MacGé encore plus...

Tout le monde s'exprime...c'est son droit...et comme dirait JULIE...heureusement que cela ne plais pas à tout le monde sinon ce serais chiant et stérile


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète j'te soutiens mon fils virtuel


Merci ! Soutenons nous alors


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Que de nioubes.....



tiens la sagesse a oublié qu'elle a été nioube aussi 

en tous cas j'accueillerai jamais les nioubes de cette façon moi! vive l'amour et la paix sur cette pov terre on a assez d'emmerdes comme çà ailleurs!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète j'te soutiens mon fils virtuel




:afraid: une coalition de nioubs


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> chacun son humour! et heureusement que tt le monde ne m'apprécie pas, ce serait pas drôle! de plus je n'agresse pas et me suis excusée auprès de Steff en mettant çà sur le compte des effets notoires de l'alcool alors...et pis ...m....j'ai pas à me justifier en plus... jalouse?



Jalouse???
De quoi???
De toi???:afraid:
Hahahaha, laisse moi rire...


*Tiens, tu m'fais rire...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais qu'ête nioub c'était la honte....Puis ben en fait non...Le prends mal qui veut et s'en moque qui veut !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: une coalition de nioubs



bah vaut mieux vu la tournure! vs êtes une armée contre deux c déjà çà!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah vaut mieux vu la tournure! vs êtes une armée contre deux c déjà çà!




Mis non !!!

C'est un test de résistance ... 

Bon vous donnez l'impression d'être résistant...on va pouvoir passer à l'étape suivante


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> tiens la sagesse a oublié qu'elle a été nioube aussi
> 
> en tous cas j'accueillerai jamais les nioubes de cette façon moi! vive l'amour et la paix sur cette pov terre on a assez d'emmerdes comme çà ailleurs!




Je n'ai jamais été une nioube.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: une coalition de nioubs



Phénomène assez récurrent et cyclique, s'il en est...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais été une nioube.


:mouais::mouais: Je veux comprendre!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse???
> De quoi???
> De toi???:afraid:
> Hahahaha, laisse moi rire...
> ...



bah tu vois que j'te fais rire alors
 
moi qui croyais que la sagesse représentait le monde de la paix et de l'amour, me suis gourrée comme quoi faut pas se fier aux apparences, mots et images  

mais comme chui pour la paix et l'amour chui sûre que t'as plein de qualités et que tu le veaux..euh..non vaut bien!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> :mouais::mouais: Je veux comprendre!!



C'est un axiome... Il n'y a rien à comprendre...


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> vive l'amour et la paix sur cette pov terre on a assez d'emmerdes comme çà ailleurs!


 
Ah ça non alors !!
Vive les emmerdes, la guerre, les cons et tout ce qui nous contrarie.
Vous imaginez la vie comme une émission de Michel Drucker ? Quelle horreur !
Vive les conflits (et pas que d'canard)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais qu'j'allais pas abraser AVANT la keynote, mais c'est loin d'être sûr...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est un axiome... Il n'y a rien à comprendre...


ha c'est pour ca.!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> :mouais::mouais: Je veux comprendre!!




mouais, moi aussi
:mouais: :mouais: doit y avoir des "laissez passer" pas trèc clair l'histoire:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais qu'j'allais pas abraser AVANT la keynote, mais c'est loin d'être sûr...




En lisant les différents posts..cette crainte ( qui n'en est pas une) m'a traversé l'esprit...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah vaut mieux vu la tournure! vs êtes une armée contre deux c déjà çà!




Tu crois qu'on fait la guerre là???

Non, je vais t'expliquer, on s'exprime.

Et comme tu dis, on ne peux pas aimer tout le monde... C'est vrai, y'en a qui aime trop et d'autre pas assez...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah tu vois que j'te fais rire alors
> 
> moi qui croyais que la sagesse représentait le monde de la paix et de l'amour, me suis gourrée comme quoi faut pas se fier aux apparences, mots et images
> 
> mais comme chui pour la paix et l'amour chui sûre que t'as plein de qualités et que tu le veaux..euh..non vaut bien!




T'es vraiment trop *******

Et en plus elle nous fait des jeux de mots...
La place est déjà prise !


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Comment on appelle les gens qui sont aigris?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment trop *******
> 
> Et en plus elle nous fait des jeux de mots...
> La place est déjà prise !



m'en fous de la place, je prends la place que je veux ici c gratuit!  

et pis çà allait très bien avant ton arrivée! et maintenant çà va tjs bien! rien ne vaut l'indifférence dans la méchanceté gratuite! pfffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mouais, moi aussi
> :mouais: :mouais: doit y avoir des "laissez passer" pas trèc clair l'histoire:mouais:


Question d'attitude plus que de date d'entrée.
Une recherche sur le terme t'ammènera à de beaux posts bien expliqués et tout de Mr rezba.

Voilà,
j'ai fait ma B.A.

Je vais aller me laver le clavier à la soude.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Comment on appelle les gens qui sont aigris?



Et ceux qui sont irrémédiablement niais? ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Comment on appelle les gens qui sont aigris?




des MB!!!


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui sont irrémédiablement niais? ...


oui !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous de la place, je prends la place que je veux ici c gratuit!


Ça se voit plus que largement...

Bien niqué ce fil du coup, aprèss on va encore accuser sonnyboy


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous de la place, je prends la place que je veux ici c gratuit!



Vala une belle attitude de nioube dans toute sa splendeur  :love:


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon on s'égare là !!!!
> c'est pas l'heure de la fermeture ?


 non ca serait dommage!! la on s'exprime vraiment!


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous de la place, je prends la place que je veux ici c gratuit!
> 
> et pis çà allait très bien avant ton arrivée! et maintenant çà va tjs bien! rien ne vaut l'indifférence dans la méchanceté gratuite! pfffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttt



Non, non, tu te trompe là...

Tu prends tout au premier degres et tu t'emballe. En plus, tu me parle de méchanceté gratuite ben, oui, puisque c'est gratuit ici, on fait ce qu'on veut et t'as pas fini d'en voir parce qu'avec les propos que tu tiens, tu vas souvent te faire charier...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça se voit plus que largement...
> 
> Bien niqué ce fil du coup, aprèss on va encore accuser sonnyboy



Dans le doute, il faut toujours accuser Sonnyboy!!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> non ca serait dommage!! la on s'exprime vraiment!


Oui mais le but du fil, tu le connais ? ou l'as connu ? 


édith : voilà qui est plus clair


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le but du fil, tu le connais ? ou l'as connu ?



Oui, bien sûr...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Je répondais a steph gros malin


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

avant je croyais connaitre le but du fil


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je répondais a steph gros malin


ha quel sujet !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je répondais a steph gros malin



Ouais, mais toi aussi tu cites jamais... On dirait un nioube, parfois...


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que ce fil s'appelait "Avant, je croyais".

edit : oups, grillé par Steff


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, tu te trompe là...
> 
> Tu prends tout au premier degret et tu t'emballe. En plus, tu me parle de méchanceté gratuite ben, oui, puisque c'est gratuit ici, on fait ce qu'on veut et t'as pas fini d'en voir parce qu'avec les propos que tu tiens, tu vas souvent te faire charier...



un peu facile de retourner l'histoire à ton avantage....pffttt et concernant mes propos je vois pas de quoi tu parles....je suis moi et resterai MOI et si çà plait pas et ben tant pis....en tous cas chui non violente et le resterai, me fous de me faire charier pour çà


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est la guerre ici!
j'vais piquer une toile de tente.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui !


moi j'confonds pas la gentillesse et la niaiserie


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'confonds pas la gentillesse et la niaiserie



t'es une personne pleine d'échelles, de leviers de poutres et de complexités toi !


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que même les nioubes arrivaient à comprendre le titre du sujet...


----------



## bens (10 Janvier 2006)

dis donc, il ne fait pas bon d'être nioub' par ici... :rose: !!!

je ne fais que passer pour faire un coucou   et pis, je repars regarder ça de loin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant j'croyais qu'ici (le bar) c'était un terrain de jeu ou ne s'exprimerait que la bonne humeur.
On dirait que c'est devenu un truc entre salle d'attente de psy et ring ... j'hésite encore.

 bon je vais faire comme avec mes filles : j'veux pas savoir qui a commencé mais je veux plus rien entendre !

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant, je croyais que MacGé n'avais rien à voir avec "C'est mon choix"
Depuis deux pages, je me demande...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Les deux ne sont pas exclusifs, mais vous allez en faire combien de pages bon dieu ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'confonds pas la gentillesse et la niaiserie



C'est assez complexe... Ce qui ici passe pour de la niaiserie, ce n'est pas que la gentillesse... C'est plutôt le fait qu'elle soit non seulement affichée avec insistance, mais en plus brandie en permanence à la face d'autres posteurs... Bref il y a parfois une certaine allergie, dans ce bar, à une attitude Julienleperssienne, car on peut penser que les autres médias nous en fournissent déjà jusqu'à plus soif... Mais je peux me tromper dans mon analyse...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Haaaa j'avais oublié ca!!!
Avant je croyais que pendant les soldes ont faisaient de vrais affaires...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais pas qu'on me dirait : "tiens, vla l'vieux"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais pas qu'on me dirait : "tiens, vla l'vieux"



Ca te défrise sous ton casque, hein, ma clonette?...  :love:


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> un peu facile de retourner l'histoire à ton avantage....pffttt et concernant mes propos je vois pas de quoi tu parles....je suis moi et resterai MOI et si çà plait pas et ben tant pis....en tous cas chui non violente et le resterai, me fous de me faire charier pour çà



te laisse pas impressionner! si c'est le méchant Corse des bois qui t'embete, je vais de ce pas procéder a un recadrage à la tronconneuse.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Avant je croyais pas qu'on me dirait : "tiens, vla l'vieux"



Tiens vla l'jeune


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> te laisse pas impressionner! si c'est le méchant Corse des bois qui t'embete, je vais de ce pas procéder a un recadrage à la tronconneuse.



Tiens au fait, ma Reinette, tu peux aller faire un tour dans ta caise. Je t'ai changé ta littière... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca te défrise sous ton casque, hein, ma clonette?...  :love:



Pas vraiment, je dois avoir autant de cheveux que toi  :love:


----------



## julianito (10 Janvier 2006)

Avant je croyais:
- qu'on disait un "trouttoir" et pas trottoir.
- qu'on disait un Romain-Michel et pas un romanichel


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> http://smileyonline.free.fr/images/gif/pascompris/vignette/thumbnails/whoa_gif.gif


Oula vu la tête de ton ptit mec je pense que tu ne t'attendais pas a ca!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je croyais que même les nioubes arrivaient à comprendre le titre du sujet...




avant j'croyais que les membres d'élites aussi!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

De mon temps, les nioubs incurables étaient abrasés


----------



## julianito (10 Janvier 2006)

Pour le trouttoir c'est quand j'avais 6 ans....

Pour les Romanichels, c'était il y a deux semaines...j'ai 25 ans!


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

julianito a dit:
			
		

> Pour le trouttoir c'est quand j'avais 6 ans....
> 
> Pour les Romanichels, c'était il y a deux semaines...j'ai 25 ans!


HAHAHA mdr!!!!!!!


----------



## julianito (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> HAHAHA mdr!!!!!!!



Comme mes potes lors de la discussion.....:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'croyais qu'ici (le bar) c'était un terrain de jeu ou ne s'exprimerait que la bonne humeur.
> On dirait que c'est devenu un truc entre salle d'attente de psy et ring ... j'hésite encore.
> 
> bon je vais faire comme avec mes filles : j'veux pas savoir qui a commencé mais je veux plus rien entendre !
> ...




oui mais j'ai aussi lu ton post sur tes débuts fracassants, et tes interrogations à l'époque
 ce fut très instructif et drôle et pis t'avais une copine Annthrax n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> avant j'croyais que les membres d'élites aussi!









Qu'est ce qu'on rigole quand même.

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben voilà. Le fil est arrivé à destination.

Alors parce que contrairement aux apparences, ça ne m'amuse pas de fermer les fils, je vais vous donner quelques petits conseils.
Pour les nouveaux, ça serait très aimable de votre part d'aller lire la charte. Encore plus de la comprendre. Pour vous aider, penchez-vous sur la notion de "flood" (répréhensible) notamment. Ce qui n'est pas écrit, c'est que nous ne sommes pas tous égaux en terme de flood. Certains anciens pratiquent beaucoup alors que ce n'est pas autorisé. Apprenez que nos limites de tolérance sont fluctuantes en fonction de la qualité globale de toutes les interventions d'un membre, et cela sur le long terme. Ce qui implique que les nouveaux ne peuvent proportionnellement pas "flooder" autant que les anciens.
Par extension, l'arbitrage en terme de flood est laissé à la libre-appréciation des modérateurs. Pour ma part, la proportion de messages inutiles, mal écrits, idiots, hors-sujets etc. ne peut pas dépasser un certain seuil dans l'ensemble de votre "½uvre".
Ça c'était pour les nouveaux.

Pour les anciens, lâchez du lest un peu. Les nioubes ça énerve, c'est un fait. Vous connaissez ma position sur le sujet. Malheureusement, on ne peut pas continuer sur ces bases. Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'en ces périodes de fêtes beaucoup ont reçu sous le sapin leur premier mac  aussi le switch continue de progresser. Alors des nouveaux, va y en avoir.

En gros, ou on parraine, ou on ignore. Moi, ça m'arrangerait qu'on arrive à le faire, et croyez-moi, j'applique ça aussi 


Pour tout le monde, c'était un avertissement global en vue d'améliorer le quotidien du plus grand nombre. Après, je passe aux messages plus directs et personnalisés 

Merci pour votre compréhension.


----------

